# Blind Taste Test Challenge!!



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Several months ago we did a Blind Taste Test and I thought it was a lot of fun. We have had quite a few people join since then and I thought it would be cool to do it again.

*Here's how it would go down - *
Sign up here if you are interested. 
After the list is created you will be assigned a partner. 
You will send your partner two unbanded cigars. These will be two of the same cigar. 
Your partner will send you the same.
Everyone is to smoke their cigars within two weeks of receipt and post a review and a guess as to what the cigars are.

What you send is up to you. Don't send dog rockets. Send something you would smoke yourself. NC or C is fine.

Check out this thread if you want to see how the last one worked - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24076

**** Contest ****
I have a small prize package for the first person who accurately guesses their cigars with no help or hints. You must guess the cigar brand and name along with any identifiers that it would require (size is not necessary). For example "Sancho Panza Double Maduro" is an accurate guess. "Edge by Rocky Patel" is not accurate enough - you would need to state Maduro, Corojo, or Lite as there are three different versions of the same cigar.

So &#8230;&#8230;.
*Who wants in on the 
Blind Taste Test Challenge??*


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

These are so fun and have developed my palate and attention to detail.

I'm in!


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in. I'm no expert, but it'll be fun. =)


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds fun! I'm in.


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm still quite new here, but if it's alright i'd love to participate. Don't know how well i'll do but it can't hurt.:w


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I'm in!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Enrolled so far:

tech-ninja
Ermo
daviddunn
trogdor
sacredsmokes
cigar_joel


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I won't fool myself into thinking that I can pull the prize out of this contest, but I'd love to have a part in it.

Please ... Sign me up.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Sounds like fun, i'd like join please.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I would be interested if there's room for one more.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I won't fool myself into thinking that I can pull the prize out of this contest, but I'd love to have a part in it.
> 
> Please ... Sign me up.


No problem. It is really about the fun of trying something without knowing what it is and guessing. I just added the contest for a little extra bonus!



neoflex said:


> I would be interested if there's room for one more.


Absolutely.

It will be set up as a one to one send, so any number can sign up. You send to one person, they send to you, and we all do it at the same time.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'd like to get in on this.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Enrolled so far:

tech-ninja
Ermo
daviddunn
trogdor
sacredsmokes
cigar_joel
monsoon
cyberhick
neoflex
onlyonerm
Liquidtensi0n
stig

Tell all your friends!


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Tell all your friends!


Even my imaginary ones??


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Another one for the party please.:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I like a challenge


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like fun - I'm in.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Sign me up. Sounds like a good way to get rid of some Thompson Cig... err.. nevermind 

just kidding about the Thompsons... I'll send good smokes


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

bump so more ppl can sign up


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in like flynn!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Enrolled so far:

tech-ninja
Ermo
daviddunn
trogdor
sacredsmokes
cigar_joel
monsoon
cyberhick
neoflex
onlyonerm
Liquidtensi0n
stig
Bigd417
68TriShield
nic
spooble
wrinklenuts

C'mon join! Everybody's doin' it!

We will leave this open for the weekend and I'll post the pairs on Monday.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sign me up Stewart, glad you pmed me. I missed this. Thank you..


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I always enjoy publicly making a fool of myself. I'm in.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

opusxox said:


> I always enjoy publicly making a fool of myself. I'm in.


:tpd: :r I was going to type something very similar to this! I'll give it a go. Cool idea.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I would love to be in again!

so we are sending 2 of the same cigar or 2 diferent ones?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I would love to be in again!
> 
> so we are sending 2 of the same cigar or 2 diferent ones?


Glad to have you!

Two of the same cigar.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the PM. Count me in.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm in if you'll have me. 

Changed my mind.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Sign me up Stewart, glad you pmed me. I missed this. Thank you..


:tpd: I'm in Stewart.

:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: I'm in Stewart.


:tpd: Why the hell not? Thanks for the pm.


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Enrolled so far:

tech-ninja
Ermo
daviddunn
trogdor
sacredsmokes
cigar_joel
monsoon
cyberhick
neoflex
onlyonerm
Liquidtensi0n
stig
Bigd417
68TriShield
nic
spooble
wrinklenuts
floydp
opusxox
yourchoice
sgresso
catfishm2
kansashat
NCRadioMan
croatan
WNCsmoker
dbradley

Oh, yeah! Now we're rollin'!

We will leave this open for the weekend and I'll post the pairs on Monday.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

So do you think leaving cedar sleeves would be a bit too much of a give away? Take them off as well before the pass?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> So do you think leaving cedar sleeves would be a bit too much of a give away? Take them off as well before the pass?


Nice hint!  I would send them totally naked.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm in, sounds like fun.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Nice hint!  I would send them totally naked.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Or... to be evil you could tape a cedar sleeve onto a cigar that normally doesn't have it lol. Nah, I wouldn't do that


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in.. usually Frank just puts me in on things like this..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm in!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

im in. im sorry to kanashat, i never did my part last time flat out. so i understand if i should be left behind, but i promise to behave!! i sent him a PAM64 and Gurkha and accidentally told him the one was a PAM. then i half assed a reveiw on only one of his smokes, and the other is dripping with oil on my top shelf.

i will smoke and reveiw thorugh i promise! add my ass! :al


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like fun, im in


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Enrolled so far:

tech-ninja
Ermo
daviddunn
trogdor
sacredsmokes
cigar_joel
monsoon
cyberhick
neoflex
onlyonerm
Liquidtensi0n
stig
Bigd417
68TriShield
nic
spooble
wrinklenuts
floydp
opusxox
yourchoice
sgresso
catfishm2
kansashat
NCRadioMan
croatan
WNCsmoker
dbradley
Skinsfan
Ms. Floydp
cquon
CrazyFool
Grownassman
xxwaldoxx

Pairs will be posted at noon EST on Monday. Signup is open until then.

I will use a random number generator to pair everyone up, but I have one individual who will be on vacation next week. Can I have one volunteer to exchange with this person one week from monday? PM me if interested.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Sign Me up please.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I have one individual who will be on vacation next week. Can I have one volunteer to exchange with this person one week from monday? PM me if interested.


Got a volunteer. Thanks.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

count me in


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm in if this is still open.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

What the hell I will join.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are our pairs! We have an odd number so there is room for one more. If no one jumps in, I will take on two blind challenges, but I hope one more person will jump in on the fun!

sacredsmokes - stig
cigar_joel - neoflex
daviddunn - xxwaldoxx
catfishm2 - onlyonerm
floydp - Bigd417
cquon - Ermo
kenstogie - Malik23
Ms. Floydp - WNCsmoker
ky toker - opusxox
CrazyFool - tech-ninja
Skinsfan - dbradley
yourchoice - sgresso
NCRadioMan - Grownassman
nic - croatan
trogdor - wrinklenuts
68TriShield - monsoon
kansashat - Liquidtensi0n
cyberhick - spooble
Nerachnia -

So send a PM to your buddy and get some addresses exchanged. Remember, we are sending *two of the same cigar*. That way the reviewer can get a good feel for them. Send 'em totally naked, if you want to re-cello for shipping protection, that is fine, but don't assume that they came with cello!
Send what you want (C or NC), but no dog rockets, please!
I figure this week to ship and you can rest them for a week if you want. But do your best to start smoking them at least by the week of the 23rd. Don't be a crazy fool and leave you buddy hanging. 

*Let the games begin!!*


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

No love for me 

Thanks for the organizing this tech ninja!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> No love for me
> 
> I can bow out so its an even number


:r Give it a minute, bro. I am sure someone will jump in. I have already had offers to double up and trade with you as well, so you are definately in!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> No love for me
> 
> Thanks for the organizing this tech ninja!


I volunteer my friend RGD(Ron) he wont mind.(really)


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Nerachnia - RDG


OK, RDG was volunteered and confirmed. Trade on!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Too late to get on this? If not I'm in


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tristan said:


> Too late to get on this? If not I'm in


Done.

Tristan - Vader1974

Trade on!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addy PMs done on our team!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

:tpd:


68TriShield said:


> Addy PMs done on our team!


Ditto for FloydP and myself.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

PM sent to Tristan.

Brian


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh no...I just re-read the previous Blind Taste Test thread much more closely, and I know I'm going to make a complete ass out of myself!:r This should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Drob and I are all set!! :bx


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Nerachnia and I good to go -  


Ron


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Good to go with Bigd417..


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Done.
> 
> Tristan - Vader1974
> 
> Trade on!


You kick ass man; ninja kicks


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Me and catfishm3 have exchanged PM's


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Vader and I have exchanged PMs; 

Vader, will drop the package around 1pm; here is the tracking:

DC# 0103 8555 7496 9011 6804


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Sticks in the mail for Skinsfan.

DC# 0306 0320 0003 8201 8817


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Me and catfishm3 have exchanged PM's


Me thinks you mean catfishm2


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Sticks in the mail for Skinsfan.
> 
> DC# 0306 0320 0003 8201 8817


Shipped dbradley's out today via UPS. Should be there on Thursday.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kenstogie and I have exchanged addresses. Shipped his sticks out today via USPS.

DC# 0306 0320 0005 6393 1447


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

sgresso and I exchanged addy's. Package to sgresso en route:
DC # 0305 2710 0002 6211 2011


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

David and I are all set.

DC# 0103 8555 7497 4369 7632


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

2 unclothed twins on the way to 86TriShield

DC# 0306 1070 0005 3028 0139

Good luck, Dave !!


Doug


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> 2 unclothed twins on the way to 86TriShield
> 
> DC# 0306 1070 0005 3028 0139
> 
> ...


Cool Doug,I've been slammed @ work,I'll pack something up today.BTW what did you send?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Neoflex and i are all set!!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Cool Doug,I've been slammed @ work,I'll pack something up today.BTW what did you send?


You expect me to remember ???


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

Tristan, your smokes are on their way.

Brian


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Wrinklenuts, they are on their way!
0306 1070 0002 7190 6138
--Marc


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You expect me to remember ???


heh,heh...packed up and shipping in the am...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Roger and I mailed our packages today, so we're good to go. Thanks again Roger!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigd417's going out in the morning. Incomming Don. 

0103 8555 7496 9252 8490

Anita's end out as well, WNCsmoker, here ya go Noah.

0103 8555 7496 8204 2739

Let the games begin!


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Walt, your package is going out in the morning on my way to work. =)


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my sticks in from skinsfan yesterday...I think I'm the first to recieve.

A couple of beautiful black torpedos. Just by looking at them I have my suspicions of what they are...but I'll smoke one today and see if I'm close.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

My package for sacredsmokes will go out in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> You expect me to remember ???


Here it is Doug, 0306 0320 0005 5380 0937 usps...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Here it is Doug, 0306 0320 0005 5380 0937 usps...


Rock-n-roll. I'd ask whatcha sent, but figure your memory of such things to be about as good as my own.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Rock-n-roll. I'd ask whatcha sent, but figure your memory of such things to be about as good as my own.


I will say i threw in some decoys to throw off the scent...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> I will say i threw in some decoys to throw off the scent...


Ugh !! .... you would !


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

One box off to croatan. PM with DC.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

DISCLAIMER - THIS IS MY FIRST SHOT AT A REVIEW

I hope I don't embarass myself. 

So yesterday I got my two naked sticks from skinsfan. They were black torpedos, I would guess about a 6 x 52/54. Construction of these sticks are very nice. I want to let these sit a few more days but I will be unable to smoke until probably Tuesday and I'm not that patient.

Prelit draw - I spent a few minutes getting my backporch ready for a 90min smoke so I keep this in my mouth for longer than I usually would before lighting. It had a very sweet flavor...I think I tasted hints of coffee??? I'm still teaching my pallette about flavors. Anyway, whatever it was I loved it.

First 1/3 - Draw is nice...a bit firmer than I like but still pretty good. Burns even and has a light gray ash that is pretty solid. The beginning of this smoke lived up to the prelit draw that I enjoyed so much. It has a nice sweet and smooth flavor...medium i would say. 

Second 1/3 - Sweetness is all but gone...still very smooth but the flavor has gotten a bit more bold. There is a little bitterness but not enough to keep me from enjoying this cigar. This cigar reminds me a little of the RP Vintage 92's I've recently fallen in love with...just a little more on the full flavor side. I hope the small dinner i had is enough to keep me from feeling a bit woozy after I'm done. Ash lasted about 2 1/2 inches. 

Last 1/3 - Earthier...is that a word. Well that's how I would describe the way this smoke has turned. It's also gotten a little spicy but not much. This cigar is bit more stonger and I definately am not used to this much flavor. I tend to smoke mild/mediums and mediums. However, I don't want to put it down. Right now I'm kicking myself for not making a cup of coffee to go with this smoke...ummm that would have been nice. This would be nice after a big steak dinner. Maybe I should try some more fuller cigars. Smoked till it had about an inch and a half left.

Overall - I enjoyed this cigar and I'm glad to have smoke something a little different than what I usually go with. I'm excited to see what this is.

Maybe 8/10, but I need to smoke the other to really be sure. 

MY GUESS -

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro???

Now if yall will excuse me I am going to go eat a snickers...feeling a little bit woozy.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice review, alot of description there. :w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great review,i guess only time will tell what it is...


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> DISCLAIMER - THIS IS MY FIRST SHOT AT A REVIEW
> 
> I hope I don't embarass myself.
> 
> ...


Very nice review. I am a huge RP fan but I purposely did not send you RP's because I thought it might be too easy for you to guess that.

You are right, these sticks go great with coffee.

I am hoping to get your sticks in the mail today. I am going fishing tomorrow morning. If the fish are not biting and I get your sticks today I will probably smoke on with my morning coffee while waiting for the fish to bite.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Very nice review. I am a huge RP fan but I purposely did not send you RP's because I thought it might be too easy for you to guess that.
> 
> You are right, these sticks go great with coffee.
> 
> I am hoping to get your sticks in the mail today. I am going fishing tomorrow morning. If the fish are not biting and I get your sticks today I will probably smoke on with my morning coffee while waiting for the fish to bite.


You should have gotten them yesterday...definately by today.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> You should have gotten them yesterday...definately by today.


Roger that. I am looking forward to them.:dr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Overall - I enjoyed this cigar and I'm glad to have smoke something a little different than what I usually go with. I'm excited to see what this is.
> 
> Maybe 8/10, but I need to smoke the other to really be sure.
> 
> ...


Nyah, nyah...I know what you smoked!!! LOL! Great review and surprisingly accurate. Keep up the good work!

KASR


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great review !!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

dbradley said:


> DISCLAIMER - THIS IS MY FIRST SHOT AT A REVIEW
> 
> I hope I don't embarass myself.


No embarrassment there. Great review and good guess!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Great review! I'm interested to see what you smoked.

Just got a PM from Vader; he recieved the package today.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I got mine today and will smoke one tonight and post my review.

My package is off tomarrow.
Enjoy bro!!
Bwahaa


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

On there way USPS confirmation # 0306 1070 0005 0813 9001
Enjoy! Malik23. 

His have already arrived and they are looking nice. 52 maybe 54 rg x 5 1/2 or 6, nice size. Tommorow I fire one up at a party I'll be attending. I tend to smoke Maduro's but these are natural wrappers so this will be a nice challenge for me. I am taking a couple of days off from cigars so I can really enjoy.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

trogdor said:


> Wrinklenuts, they are on their way!
> 0306 1070 0002 7190 6138
> --Marc


Damn bro! I received your package today and I'm blown away with your generosity. Not only did trogdor send 1 blind sample of cigars....He sent two different combo's to figure out in adddition to extras!!!! You da man bro! I wrapped your package up tonight along with a humidi-card to keep them fresh. I'll send your package out tomorrow and you should receive it on Tuesday. Thanks again for the nice package. I'll post my reviews soon. The mystery cigars look great although I have no clue what they are by looking at them.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sacredsmokes DC# 0103 8555 7496 7344 1190


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Recieved David's cigars in the mail today. Thanks for the extra :w


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I received my sticks from CatFishm3 today. Two nice looking Robustos that I need to taste and see if I can identlify, along with some outstanding tag-alongs that are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Trogdor, your package is on it's way.
DC# 0305 2710 0001 2613 2575


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Recieved Vader's package today. Will be smoking one tonight!


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

First, I'd like to say this is a great idea and I would do it again tomorrow.

Second, Tristan sent the sticks immediately and in great condition. He even threw in an extra.

Finally, a review of the first stick. I have been smoking off and on for about 13 years, but have never written a review or been that good at identifiing flavor palettes (usually give thumbs up or down).

A great looking stick (6 x 54, best guess). Natural wrapper (perfect condition). Good construction, slight sponginess in feel.

Prelight - Smells great, perfect humidity (maybe a tad high). I punched this bad boy with an AVO punch as I always do with a rounded tip. Prelight draw was perfect, no need to subject this stick to the guillotine or a draw. Prelight taste was familar but cannot place it.

I lit the cigar with a butane torch, lit easily. Maintained a consistent burn from light to finish (even with a slight breeze). Nice white/grey ash that fell about every inch. The draw remain good, but did not have a great deal of smoke (just enough). I would rate as a medium body with hints of licorice, left a good taste afterwards. Good mellow smoke, would have been great with a bourbon (Forty Creek on the rocks) or a heavy beer, but alas I enjoyed it with a glass of ice tea. Flavors were consistent throughout. This would be a great cigar for a night out (bar, shooting pool or darts, poker) or on the golf course (round 2 is set for golf on Wednesday afternoon).

Thumbs up!

I'll guess it was a Montecristo White Toro .

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Smoked one of the cigars from Brian (vader). Thanks man! 

Overall very enjoyable cigar. Started out on the bland side but opened up. Looking forward to the next one.

This was a perfecto shaped cigar with a light brown wrapper. Seems 4 and 1/2 inches long and max ring of 52ish?

First Impression: Tastes nicaraguan, medium w/spice. Clean aftertaste on pallate, nice white gray striped ash, good burn, light cream and hints of chocloate w/woody tones.

I'm thinking this is a 5 Vegas? Not as much flavor at this point as I like, but still too early to tell. Good Draw

1/3: Floral notes. As the cherry starts burning into more real estate the flavor and spice slightly amplifies.

Almost 1/2: The wrapper has a toned down corojo vibe. As the cherry burns into the apex of this cigar the flavor is very nice. Spicey, woody, floral medium flavor.

Last 1/3: The smoke is getting slightly harsh through the nose; then the harshnes recedes as I try to slow the pace.

Finished with about an inch left. 

This cigar tasted a lot like an Indian Tobac Classic Corojo. I don't think I.T. Corojo comes in a perfecto size? Maybe it's a Camancho Coyolar. Got to admit I did a search to find a cigar about this size and shape with a corojo wrap and only found a couple. Can't wait to find out what it is.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Package received from FloydP. Frank you may want to check the security in your home, as there were three stowaways in the package. One of whom I'm sure didn't have proper papers.

When I first saw the unbanded smokes I almost passed out, I thought you sent me the exact same smokes that I sent you. Both have a dark wrapper with a box press, and about 50 gauge. But on closer look there are some differences, yours of course is about 7 inches, while the ones I sent you are about 6, and the attachment of the caps are slightly different. Of course the true test is in the smoke. After a couple of days rest, I'll find out for sure if they are the same.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Bigd417 said:


> Package received from FloydP. Frank you may want to check the security in your home, as there were three stowaways in the package. One of whom I'm sure didn't have proper papers.
> 
> When I first saw the unbanded smokes I almost passed out, I thought you sent me the exact same smokes that I sent you. Both have a dark wrapper with a box press, and about 50 gauge. But on closer look there are some differences, yours of course is about 7 inches, while the ones I sent you are about 6, and the attachment of the caps are slightly different. Of course the true test is in the smoke. After a couple of days rest, I'll find out for sure if they are the same.


Nice hit FloydP; is that an el principe I see there?  good work!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, I just smoked my first 2 blind taste cigars from Trogdor. I still have 2 "Extra" blind smokes to review. These were the dark colored wrapper cigars. The cigars were 5x50. The cigars were full-bodied with a firm draw. The cigars wrapper was thick and had a reddish hue. I'm going to guess a corojo wrapper. The smoke was spicy and sweet with hints of cedar. I really liked these smokes. If I would have to guess the country of origin, I'd have to go with Honduras. I'm going to guess that these are Camacho Corojo's. 
I'll post my review of the 2nd blinder tomorrow. 
Thanks Trogdor!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Last night I got a chance to fire up one of the cigars David sent. This cigar was Torpedo shaped with a ring gauge between 52 and 54 and 6-1/4" in length. The wrapper color was a medium brown with some heavy veins and small lumps. The feel was firm with some spring when compressed between the fingers.

I reached for my Palio cutter and clipped the tapered end. The pre light draw was loose with a mild nutty flavor. After checking the draw, i began to toast the foot and move into the lighting process. The cigar lit quickly and produced a lot of mild to medium bodied smoke. The initial flavor was woodsy with a light and slightly dry finish.

After a few puffs the body settled in at Medium while the finish began to get a little heavier on the pallet. The flavor was still woody with some mild spicy notes in the background. The burn was slow and even producing a grey ash. The resting smoke was light but filled the room with a mild sort of earth aroma.

As i worked my way a little deeper into the stick I began to notice a faint sweet flavor, almost fruity. The finish was drifting back and forth from semi dry to lightly creamy. The further I smoked, the stronger the body was becoming. This was a very slow and gradual pickup of strength but still noticeable.

As I smoked my way into the second third of this cigar, The flavor and finish seemed to change in unison. At times the finish was long and dry while the flavor was heavily woody. At other times the finish was long but lightly creamy while the flavor was lightly nutty. The swings in character were interesting, but I only enjoyed the sway into lightly creamy and nutty.

The ash was becoming darker in color and began to get crumbly. The draw was still loose but produced lots of smoke. The body seemed to peak in the Medium range and was consistent throughout the remainder of the smoke.

During the final third of this cigar, the flavor and finish swings I experienced earlier went away. The body was now woody with a dry finish and remained that way for the remainder of the smoke. At times there were some harsh patches but a good purge removed most of the harshness.

My official guess for this cigar is:
Leon Jimenes - Belicoso

Thanks for the smokes David, I hope have as fun smoking the ones I sent as I did yours.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> Well, I just smoked my first 2 blind taste cigars from Trogdor. I still have 2 "Extra" blind smokes to review. These were the dark colored wrapper cigars. The cigars were 5x50. The cigars were full-bodied with a firm draw. The cigars wrapper was thick and had a reddish hue. I'm going to guess a corojo wrapper. The smoke was spicy and sweet with hints of cedar. I really liked these smokes. If I would have to guess the country of origin, I'd have to go with Honduras. I'm going to guess that these are Camacho Corojo's.
> I'll post my review of the 2nd blinder tomorrow.
> Thanks Trogdor!


Wow! You got the first reviews up fast! 
Good review, I'm glad you enjoyed the smokes! :w These were Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, with about a year and a half of age on them. 
I'm curious to see what you think of the extras!
Your package should get here by the middle of the week, and I'll be able to put up a review next weekend. This is fun!
--Marc


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

trogdor said:


> Wow! You got the first reviews up fast!
> Good review, I'm glad you enjoyed the smokes! :w These were Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970, with about a year and a half of age on them.
> I'm curious to see what you think of the extras!
> Your package should get here by the middle of the week, and I'll be able to put up a review next weekend. This is fun!
> --Marc


Yea, this is fun. I wasn't even close on my guess though. I thought that it was either a Corojo or a Criollo wrapper (kind of similar in flavor-spicy). I was totally wrong on the country. Oh well. 
I did smoke #1 of the 2 extra review cigars. It's mild and it was really good. I'm going to have to smoke the other one and really concentrate on the flavor. At this point I'm clueless.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm smoking the first naked stick now and it's not throwing up any flags yet.NC i'm quite sure.
A fine aroma with a very even burn,drawing a bit tight but not too bad. Some toasty with faint vanilla notes here.
Although it's been a long time since i've had one i'm thinking it may be a Leon Jimenes Nic selection.
My official guess will be after the second stick...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> I'm smoking the first naked stick now and it's not throwing up any flags yet.NC i'm quite sure.
> A fine aroma with a very even burn,drawing a bit tight but not too bad. Some toasty with faint vanilla notes here.


Glad you are enjoying it. I'll await the smoking of the second stick ... and the second guess ... to burst your bubble :w

Got a note in my mailbox that the package you sent me was relocated to the apartmant bomb shelter. I'll be able to pick it up after work, once the dogs & local bomb squad has their way with it. I plan to sit down with the first stick, a nice cup o' joe and a movie tonight.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Glad you are enjoying it. I'll await the smoking of the second stick ... and the second guess ... to burst your bubble :w
> 
> Got a note in my mailbox that the package you sent me was relocated to the apartmant bomb shelter. I'll be able to pick it up after work, once the dogs & local bomb squad has their way with it. I plan to sit down with the first stick, a nice cup o' joe and a movie tonight.


We'll see, i am somewhat stumped


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Got my package from DBradley this morning. He even threw in 4 extras! I am working late tonight so I will post pictures when I get home later tonight.


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

My package for stig went out today.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tristan said:


> Nice hit FloydP; is that an el principe I see there?  good work!


Sure is, love those tasty little gems.

I got my end from Don friday I think. Thanks brother for the extra smokes. Smoked one yesterday, I've tasted this cigar before but can't put my finger on what it is, hopefully I can figure it out(don't hold yens breath) on the next one later this week. I will say I enjoyed the hell out of it. Thanks Don.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I just received an array of cigars from NCradioman. He is the man!

I have two lovely unmarked maduros to smoke this week and identify.

He also included a CAO Cx2, 03' Bolivar PC, and 05' Partagas short.

I will post the review soon!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I am torching one up with pen and paper in hand to take notes. thanks Malik23 I am sure to enjoy it.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Grownassman said:


> I just received an array of cigars from NCradioman. He is the man!
> 
> I have two lovely unmarked maduros to smoke this week and identify.
> 
> ...


Am I allowed to take a guess at what those unmarked cigars are. I have an idea just by looking at them.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Am I allowed to take a guess at what those unmarked cigars are. I have an idea just by looking at them.


Sure PM me!


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Last night I got a chance to fire up one of the cigars David sent. This cigar was Torpedo shaped with a ring gauge between 52 and 54 and 6-1/4" in length. The wrapper color was a medium brown with some heavy veins and small lumps. The feel was firm with some spring when compressed between the fingers.
> 
> I reached for my Palio cutter and clipped the tapered end. The pre light draw was loose with a mild nutty flavor. After checking the draw, i began to toast the foot and move into the lighting process. The cigar lit quickly and produced a lot of mild to medium bodied smoke. The initial flavor was woodsy with a light and slightly dry finish.
> 
> ...


Excellent review Walt! Good guess, but they were actually 5 Vegas Limitados =). I received your sticks, thanks for the extras! I'll review them as soon as I can. Thanks again, I look forward to it.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

daviddunn said:


> Excellent review Walt! Good guess, but they were actually 5 Vegas Limitados =). I received your sticks, thanks for the extras! I'll review them as soon as I can. Thanks again, I look forward to it.


That is imediately what i thought it was before i lit it. It didnt quiet taste like the limitada i had in the past, but then again the one i had was the darker of the 2 years. I cant remember which is which at the moment.

That is a lesson in "trust your instinct" :r

Thanks for the cigars, i hope you enjoy the ones i sent.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I got my sticks from DBradley yesterday morning. He even sent some extras that I was totally not expectly. Thanks bro! I owe ya.

I am working crazy hours this week. I would really like to take a couple of hours to review these unmarked sticks, so I might wait until Saturday to smoke them.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Got my sticks from Kenstogie yesterday in the mail, including the extra. Thanks for that . I probably won't be able to fire one up tonight, since it's my aniversary, but I definitely will tomorrow.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> I have a small prize package for the first person who accurately guesses their cigars with no help or hints.


Is it cheating to research in books or on the net? I'm going to have to.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Is it cheating to research in books or on the net? I'm going to have to.


Using info discovered only by using the cigar itself, you may research your cigars.

Recieving help or hints from the person who sent the cigars is cheating.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I left my mem card at work, for my digital camera, so pics will have to be forthcomming when the second stick is lit.

I got home & opened the box from our BOTL, 68triShield. In box, there was a note that he had enclosed a "couple" of sticks to "throw off the scent" of the unbandeds. A "couple" ..... 1...2...3...yeah, that's a couple in Gorillaeze.

(note: I *will* be getting you back for that.)

So, I open the bag the sticks came in and find that you couldn't "throw off the scent" of this pair of 'gars if you bathed them in cheap cologne. I've never had a cigar that smelled like these do, which makes me wonder a bit as to the orgin of the sticks, since I've also never smelled a 'gar that came from an ISOM. 

From the scent and from the prelight draw, I envisioned that this 'gar would be uber strong on the pallet, but not so. This cigar burned clean & even through to the nub, had notes of leather & coffee and was very, very smooth all the way through, with a good bit of spice toward the end & a good punch of nicotine.

I have to have an initial guess of an ISOM, but never having one, I'm at a loss to name a name. I'll take a shot in the dark after I partake of the second stick & get some pics up for you all.

Thanks for the great stick and the extras, Dave!! I'm really looking forward to sitting down with my camera & the second.

Doug


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I guess i cant say either way,i will say its a popular vitola by a big name....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> I guess i cant say either way,i will say its a popular vitola by a big name....


If you find me at the local B&M tonight, sniffing all the selections, ... well .... don't think anything of it. 

I'm really hoping I'm wrong, and it's a NC offering, as I would love to know that these are readily availible to me. I *really* enjoyed that first one.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I got my sticks from DBradley yesterday morning. He even sent some extras that I was totally not expectly. Thanks bro! I owe ya.
> 
> I am working crazy hours this week. I would really like to take a couple of hours to review these unmarked sticks, so I might wait until Saturday to smoke them.
> 
> Here are some pics.


I smoked the Le Viega Habana this morning before work. I must say it was one of the best cigars I have had in a while.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I smoked the Le Viega Habana this morning before work. I must say it was one of the best cigars I have had in a while.


Glad you liked it...it's one of my faves.
Enjoy the rest.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

Last nice a decided to smoke one of the unmarked cigars that NCRADIOMAN sent me. Thank you again for the awesome selection. You are a scholar and a gentleman.

The cigar is either a Dark Natural or Maduro wrapper. I am leaning toward it being a Maduro. The cigar is a Robusto size and is 5" by 52 ring. The cigar's construction is excellent with a small vein running down one side.

The first third of the cigar was a bit peppery with a spicy finish. The burn was even all the way through with a nice white ash. The second third turned oakey and somewhat a hint of leather. The final third was very creamy and smooth. The cigar was full bodied and not harsh at all.

Once I figure out exactly which cigar this is, I will have to add a few to my humi. A great smoke!

If I had to guess I would say a CAO Mx2 Robusto. (with fingers crossed)


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> Trogdor, your package is on it's way.
> DC# 0305 2710 0001 2613 2575


I got it today, and in addition to the two unbanded maduro robustos, he hit me with a whole bunch of damn fine extra smokes! :dr 
Now I don't know what I want to try first!  
Thanks! I'll try to get a review up by Sunday evening.
:w


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So, I'm going to fire one of mine up tonight and write it up. However, I have an extremely strong inkling of what it is, since I put it down in my humi next to another stick, then had to stop, look again. Same exact length and ring guage, same coloring on the wrapper... Very similar scent... Is it the same cigar? I'll hold off posting my guess until I actually smoke it, but if it is, it's one of my favorites


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> If I had to guess I would say a CAO Mx2 Robusto. (with fingers crossed)


Nope!  Try again! A hint: They are toro's not robustos.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Nope!  Try again! A hint: They are toro's not robustos.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Damn it Greg!

I did a search on Famous smoke shop by 5 x 52 with a Maduro wrapper and I only came up with Robustos. I though Toros were a little bit longer and a smaller ring size.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

remember no vitola size is set in stone,for example some makers will call a 7/50 a corona gorda and not a churchill...


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

So I torched one of mine up the other night (thanks again Malik23) and I took notes but they aren't here with me. ANyway I remember pretty much. 
First the pre light inspection/
The cigar was a 54-56 RG x 6 or so and had a natural wrapper. Contruction was near flawless and you could tell was a very well constructed cigar. Smell was of the classic cigar smell not the maduro richness but the regular tobacco spice.
I cut it with my trusty Xikar at the usual spot just clipping enough to slice the cap off clean. I did also notice that the cigar has probably been resting for my guess 9 months or more as the wrapper had the pores starting to show, nice. Very well kept.
Light
I toasted the foot for 3-4 secs and puffed away not letting the flame touch the end. Smooth very smooth with very clean finish. Not very spicey at all which surprised me because I thought it might be from the smell, yet it had a buttery quality with hints of other flavors my palatte is not good at describing. It burned very evenly as I expected from a well built cigar and the ash was nice white with black overtones. It burned evenly and slowly and was a total joy for me. It could be smoked alone and would pair better with lighter flavored beverages. Not my usual fair as I usually smoke maddy's but a pleasure to smoke. I would hand this cigar to someone kind of new or someone that's been smoking for years.
As for a guess I am not sure yet. Let me smoke the other and I guess then.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lit up one of the sticks that Mr. FloydP sent me. This was a long sucker, 7 inches, so I knew I was in for a long sitting. Stick was very well put together, it was a boxed press with a dark wrapper. It cut vey cleanly and pre-light draw was nice and easy, but not too loose. I had originally thought this was a maduro, but the draw wasn't sweet like I would have anticipated.

Cigar lit very easily and burn was consistent throughout, I only needed one correction for the entire stick, and that was after the initial ash. Speaking of the ash, it was solid white, and very firm. The flavor was spicier then I anticipated, and since this was before dinner, I knew I was in for a fight. First three inches was very flavorful but crisp and clean. 

Into the second 3 inches (and second Corona) and the buzz started to kick in. Too late I reilized this was no Maduro, maybe a Camaroon? Between the gar, the beer and empty stomach I was getting a nice buzz. Flavor is mellowing out (or was that me?). I made it through just as my wife put dinner on the table, just in the nick of time.

A strong and complex smoke, but very enjoyable. I've got some ideas on what I think this is, but I want to smoke the second one on a full stomach, and with a non-alcoholic beverage to get another take on this one.

What ever it is Frank, thanks for the great smokes.:al


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> So I torched one of mine up the other night (thanks again Malik23) and I took notes but they aren't here with me. ANyway I remember pretty much.
> First the pre light inspection/
> The cigar was a 54-56 RG x 6 or so and had a natural wrapper. Contruction was near flawless and you could tell was a very well constructed cigar. Smell was of the classic cigar smell not the maduro richness but the regular tobacco spice.
> I cut it with my trusty Xikar at the usual spot just clipping enough to slice the cap off clean. I did also notice that the cigar has probably been resting for my guess 9 months or more as the wrapper had the pores starting to show, nice. Very well kept.
> ...


Glad you liked it 

I smoked my first of the pair you sent tonight. I'd just finished dinner and had a glass of white wine with me. The cigar was very nice looking, with maduro wrapper and 5.5x50ish rg. Very good construction and with no nicks or dings in the wrapper. The pre-light draw was slightly chocolately, very tasty. I fired it up and it settled down quickly into a slightly sweet, nutty flavor. That flavor persisted throughout the starting two thirds, changing to a stronger, spicy taste at the finish. The very nice construction was evidenced by the 2 inch ash that finally fell off onto the arm of my chair . A very enjoyable cigar. I will guess now that it was a Padron 3000 Maduro. I'll smoke the second tomorrow night to confirm, but I don't think my story will change.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I finished up my 2 cigars.
here are my impressions.

The pre light and draw was easy and free.
it had a nice spicy taste from the dark brown wrapper.
Lots of earthy tones and tons of smoke.

Both cigars smoked down to the nub and had little draw or burn issues.
I also noticed when the cigar burned that near the ash it kept sparking.
I usually notice that when small oil and sugar crystals form from plume.
It was a awesome 2 cigars and I would bet that they had a bit of age on them.

My guess on what they are is. Padron 2000


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

sgresso said:


> Well I finished up my 2 cigars.
> here are my impressions.
> 
> The pre light and draw was easy and free.
> ...


Well, I'm glad they smoked well...they better have! They were actually Graycliff PGX - Professionale (Blue Label).

If there was a decent amount of age on those two sticks, it wasn't from me. I picked them up back in August off C-Bid. I'm glad you enjoyed them!

Joel


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Very nice review. I am a huge RP fan but I purposely did not send you RP's because I thought it might be too easy for you to guess that.
> 
> You are right, these sticks go great with coffee.
> 
> I am hoping to get your sticks in the mail today. I am going fishing tomorrow morning. If the fish are not biting and I get your sticks today I will probably smoke on with my morning coffee while waiting for the fish to bite.


OK...here I go again.

I've got to know what this is - IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY*

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to take two guesses...but I'm gonna take two guesses.

Olivia Serie "O" Maduro
or 
Ashton Aged Maduro

_*actually I was already a little crazy...but this is adding to it a bit_


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Glad you liked it
> 
> I smoked my first of the pair you sent tonight. I'd just finished dinner and had a glass of white wine with me. The cigar was very nice looking, with maduro wrapper and 5.5x50ish rg. Very good construction and with no nicks or dings in the wrapper. The pre-light draw was slightly chocolately, very tasty. I fired it up and it settled down quickly into a slightly sweet, nutty flavor. That flavor persisted throughout the starting two thirds, changing to a stronger, spicy taste at the finish. The very nice construction was evidenced by the 2 inch ash that finally fell off onto the arm of my chair . A very enjoyable cigar. I will guess now that it was a Padron 3000 Maduro. I'll smoke the second tomorrow night to confirm, but I don't think my story will change.


Well, I just finished the second of my pair, nice afternoon walk in midtown. It wasn't quite as good as the first, burned a bit harsher throughout. The cap was splitting slightly, making me cut a bit more off than I normally do. It didn't push me in a different direction, so I'm sticking with my first guess of a Padron 3000M.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> OK...here I go again.
> 
> I've got to know what this is - IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY*
> 
> ...


Sorry, those answers are wrong. I will be glad to tell you when you decide to give up. 

By the way, the ones you sent me are driving me crazy as well. I have not smoked them yet but I have been studying them and trying to research the internet but I am stumped so far. Hopefully, after I smoke them (Saturday morning), I will at least be able to come closer.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Was I suppose to make Steve guess and guess and guess and guess until he gave up? hope I didn't ruin the fun.:hn


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

NCRadioman,

I smoked my second stick and here is my second guess:

Partagas Spanish Rosado San Agustin Toro 5 x 52.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Cyberhick sent me 2 nice looking cigars. 5" x 54 with a medium dark wrapper... not quite as dark as maduros. I smoked the first one last night at the poker game. I've had bad luck with the last few non-maduro cigars I've tried, so I was a little skeptical about this one, but it was actually really good! It only had a touch of spice to it, but was a nice mild to medium smoke. I'm pretty sure I've never had one before, and I'm way too much of a n00b to be able to discern the country of origin without reading it on the label. So I just searched for 5 x 54 on the cigar sites to formulate my first guess.

I'll say it's a La Vieja Habana Leather Patch.

But whatever it is... I like it!


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Sorry, those answers are wrong. I will be glad to tell you when you decide to give up.
> 
> By the way, the ones you sent me are driving me crazy as well. I have not smoked them yet but I have been studying them and trying to research the internet but I am stumped so far. Hopefully, after I smoke them (Saturday morning), I will at least be able to come closer.


I'm going to give it one more shot.

If my next guess is wrong...then you can tell me.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

dbradley said:


> I'm going to give it one more shot.
> 
> If my next guess is wrong...then you can tell me.


OK. Here I go, my final guess.

La Gloria Cubana (DR) Torpedo


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

spooble said:


> Cyberhick sent me 2 nice looking cigars. 5" x 54 with a medium dark wrapper... not quite as dark as maduros. I smoked the first one last night at the poker game. I've had bad luck with the last few non-maduro cigars I've tried, so I was a little skeptical about this one, but it was actually really good! It only had a touch of spice to it, but was a nice mild to medium smoke. I'm pretty sure I've never had one before, and I'm way too much of a n00b to be able to discern the country of origin without reading it on the label. So I just searched for 5 x 54 on the cigar sites to formulate my first guess.
> 
> I'll say it's a La Vieja Habana Leather Patch.
> 
> But whatever it is... I like it!


Nope, not close, but still have another cigar!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> Cyberhick sent me 2 nice looking cigars. 5" x 54 with a medium dark wrapper... not quite as dark as maduros. I smoked the first one last night at the poker game. I've had bad luck with the last few non-maduro cigars I've tried, so I was a little skeptical about this one, but it was actually really good! It only had a touch of spice to it, but was a nice mild to medium smoke. I'm pretty sure I've never had one before, and I'm way too much of a n00b to be able to discern the country of origin without reading it on the label. So I just searched for 5 x 54 on the cigar sites to formulate my first guess.
> 
> I'll say it's a La Vieja Habana Leather Patch.
> 
> But whatever it is... I like it!





cyberhick said:


> Nope, not close, but still have another cigar!


Good guess, Chad. Smoke your second one at lunch today!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Opusxox* had sent me some nice cigars. I thought it may be a bit easier this time around, but I think I'm lost after smoking the first cigar.

At this moment all I can say is that it isn't a Nic, DR, or Hun.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> *Opusxox* had sent me some nice cigars. I thought it may be a bit easier this time around, but I think I'm lost after smoking the first cigar.
> 
> At this moment all I can say is that it isn't a Nic, DR, or Hun.


I received my test sticks from Ken (ky toker) and was pleasantly surprised to see two high class companions with them. I already smoked the one from a certain Caribbean nation, Yummy:dr . The two mystery sticks will go up in flames this weekend. Hey, this is Friday, that counts as this weekend. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> OK. Here I go, my final guess.
> 
> La Gloria Cubana (DR) Torpedo


I hope you enjoyed them!

Now if I can figure out what you sent me.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> NCRadioman,
> 
> I smoked my second stick and here is my second guess:
> 
> Partagas Spanish Rosado San Agustin Toro 5 x 52.


No soup for you! 

6 x 52 Toro 
wrapper - Costa Rica 
fillers - Nic., Hon., Costa Rica 
binder - Nicaragua

You smoked a good inexpesive smoke called Indain Tabac Super Fuerte. I hope you enjoyed them.

I am going to smoke one of the churchills you sent me, today.

:ms NCRM


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I hope you enjoyed them!
> 
> Now if I can figure out what you sent me.


Blasted!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> Nope, not close, but still have another cigar!


Ok. Had the 2nd one today at lunch at the local B&M. I had a cup of coffee with it this time and it was even better than the 1st one. It developed a stonger spice flavor about half way through which I enjoyed. Even now, back at the office, the lingering aftertaste is nice.

But, before I smoked it, I shamelessly took it into the humidor at the B&M and tried to match it up. 

The best match I could come up with was a CAO Italia Ciao (5 x 56). I have one of these in the humi at home, but I haven't tried it yet.

Thanks again, Cyberhick. Very nice smokes.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Received sgresso's end today. Thanks man. Now to try to figure out what they are.  More to follow...


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

spooble said:


> Ok. Had the 2nd one today at lunch at the local B&M. I had a cup of coffee with it this time and it was even better than the 1st one. It developed a stonger spice flavor about half way through which I enjoyed. Even now, back at the office, the lingering aftertaste is nice.
> 
> But, before I smoked it, I shamelessly took it into the humidor at the B&M and tried to match it up.
> 
> ...


Nice guess. They were Gurkha Grand Envoys. I'm glad you enjoyed them, one of my favorites, and about the only cigar I know of that has a pleasant lingering aftertaste. I'm still waiting for yours to arrive, but they should be here today.

cyberhick


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> No soup for you!
> 
> 6 x 52 Toro
> wrapper - Costa Rica
> ...


Really? Where did you get your ruler from? I measured it twice and it is only 5". Plus the Super Fuerte is boxed pressed. Are you tricking me? It was good anyway!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I do enjoy reading the reviews, if only to see how wrong we are.  

I should have mine up Monday to show how much I know about nothing.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Got my cigars today, 2 really nice big 6 x 60 maduros!!! mmmmmmm. Also tagging along, a LFD El Jocko. Going to give them a few days and the I'll post my guess. Thanks John.

Joel


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> Well, I just finished the second of my pair, nice afternoon walk in midtown. It wasn't quite as good as the first, burned a bit harsher throughout. The cap was splitting slightly, making me cut a bit more off than I normally do. It didn't push me in a different direction, so I'm sticking with my first guess of a Padron 3000M.


Well I have heard of them compared to Padron's occasionally but as some of the gorilla's round here know I am a big Rocky Patel fan and that was a Vintage 1992. Truth be told I like the Padron's better than them but I do like them too quite a bit. Good guess though. Now go give the K. Hansotia - Triple Ligero a shot I like them even better. I always thought they were similiar to the Vegas 5 series "A" stuff which I have a $h!tload of.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> Really? Where did you get your ruler from? I measured it twice and it is only 5". Plus the Super Fuerte is boxed pressed. Are you tricking me? It was good anyway!


Interesting. I never measured them up but yes, they are IT SF's. They are supposed to be the Godzilla size. Seen here: http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=391399

If the size is wrong, who knows why?

:ms NCRM


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I recieved Sacredsmokes end of the deal today and there were a couple of hitchhikers in the box as well. There are 2 churchill size stogies, 1 Robusto that smells yummy and a smaller vitola that looks suspiciously like a RASS that I smoked not to long ago.



Here is the review of teh first churchill.

First cigar is one of the two Churchill size cigars. The cigar is just a hair under 7" long and has a RG of about 47. The wrapper appears to be a Connecticut shade wrapper with small veins and hints of oil in it and single capped. The aroma is faint but there are subtle hints of nuts and leather. I will light this with a torch and clip this with my Palio.

On the light there is an initial bitter taste that seems to be common with a lot of cigars immediately after the light. The bitter taste subsides after only a minute or two and transforms to a beautiful palette of nuts, leather, a small hint of spice but not too much and another taste under those three that I can't quite place but the taste is reminiscent of many Cameroon wrapped cigars that I have had in the past although I am almost certain that the outer wrapper is not Cameroon. The construction is very good and while the cigar seemed a little light weight wise to start with the ash held on for almost 3 full inches before dropping off in high winds on my back deck. So far I am enjoying this cigar a lot and would definitely smoke this again. Luckily there is two of them in here.

The remaining 3+ inches of the cigar picked up a little more flavor and a little more spice for a really nice finish. I would place this cigar in the medium to full body category but I am not sure what this is to save my life. If I had to guess I would say it might be something by Rocky Patel or Torano perhaps.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn that resizing thing.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Whoa!!!!! I am being attacked by a huge picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright, Drob's package arrived today and my ADD got the best of me. 

The cigars are 5x40 or 5x42, right around there. Started with tobacco flavor, developed into a rich tobacco flavor with some nuttiness and finished with a great creamy, nutty, cedar flavor. Excellent cigar.

For my first guess.......Saint Louis Rey Petit Corona.

Drob???????


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

I got mine from Spooble today and darned if he can't count! Two very nice looking and smelling 5 x 60's and an XL For Men and Sancho Panza Double Maduro, ROCK ON!! At first glance and smell, then after seconds, and twentieth, I'm thinking Padron 5000M's, but i'll just wait a few days to torch and start guessing. Thanks Spooble!

cyberhick


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Have not posted in this thread other than signing up yet. The last couple weeks have been ridiculously busy and I have had little time to surf CS for more than 5-10 minutes.
Got a nice package from Cigar Joel, and it arrived super, super fast. It came with two unbanded maddies that look very well constructed and a nice dark wrapper. I have my suspicions of what they might be but I will hopefully smoke one of them this weekend at the Long Island get together to see if they fit the profile of what I think they are. He also threw in a great looking Pepin which I have been curious about with all the Pepin talk that goes on here. Thanks again Joel, and I would like to publicly apologize for the delay on my end going out and the recognition in the thread. I've just been spread real thin the last couple weeks.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> I got mine from Spooble today and darned if he can't count! Two very nice looking and smelling 5 x 60's and an XL For Men and Sancho Panza Double Maduro, ROCK ON!! At first glance and smell, then after seconds, and twentieth, I'm thinking Padron 5000M's, but i'll just wait a few days to torch and start guessing. Thanks Spooble!
> 
> cyberhick


Ok, my mouth (or hands in this case) work faster than my head. Originally posted that they were 5 x 56, which 500's are 5.5 x 56, so that was close. Then I measured 2 seconds after I posted and thought they were 5 x 60's, but I used one of them circle things in the Holt's catalog. I'm getting my dial calipers out to measure because I can't tell with that stupid chart. I'm having trouble measuring a cigar, which is troubling because i'm a mechanical engineer, maybe i'll just go back to school.

cyberhick


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> Ok, my mouth (or hands in this case) work faster than my head. Originally posted that they were 5 x 56, which 500's are 5.5 x 56, so that was close. Then I measured 2 seconds after I posted and thought they were 5 x 60's, but I used one of them circle things in the Holt's catalog. I'm getting my dial calipers out to measure because I can't tell with that stupid chart. I'm having trouble measuring a cigar, which is troubling because i'm a mechanical engineer, maybe i'll just go back to school.
> 
> cyberhick


No need to go back to school, you just need to :al more while you are smoking.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

stig said:


> No need to go back to school, you just need to :al more while you are smoking.


 I'll definatly :al to that!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> Well I have heard of them compared to Padron's occasionally but as some of the gorilla's round here know I am a big Rocky Patel fan and that was a Vintage 1992. Truth be told I like the Padron's better than them but I do like them too quite a bit. Good guess though. Now go give the K. Hansotia - Triple Ligero a shot I like them even better. I always thought they were similiar to the Vegas 5 series "A" stuff which I have a $h!tload of.


 Damn, I knew the flavor was very familiar and something I had just recently smoked. I just had a 92 last weekend. Ah well.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I smoked the first of two very nice looking churchills Grownassman sent. Looks like they are slightly box-pressed but not too much. Looks to be an oscuro or possibly ecuadorian wrapper and very nice construction. No hard or soft spots. Cut clean and tastes of earthy tobacco on the pre-draw. First third was slightly peppery with a nice finish. Second third was more mellow, but still with a slightly spice zing. Finish is still very nice. Pepper comes back slowly torward the end of the cigar but the finish continues to be nice. Really seemed like Nicaraguan tobacco to me and I enjoyed it very much. I am very interested in knowing what they are. I will smoke the other one and make a guess then. 


:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigd417 said:


> Lit up one of the sticks that Mr. FloydP sent me. This was a long sucker, 7 inches, so I knew I was in for a long sitting. Stick was very well put together, it was a boxed press with a dark wrapper. It cut vey cleanly and pre-light draw was nice and easy, but not too loose. I had originally thought this was a maduro, but the draw wasn't sweet like I would have anticipated.
> 
> Cigar lit very easily and burn was consistent throughout, I only needed one correction for the entire stick, and that was after the initial ash. Speaking of the ash, it was solid white, and very firm. The flavor was spicier then I anticipated, and since this was before dinner, I knew I was in for a fight. First three inches was very flavorful but crisp and clean.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it Don, I anxiously await your final thoughts.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, I smoked the second of the 2 churchills that Sacredsmokes sent me and I will just have to say please see me previous review. The 2 smoked identicly to each other, same draw, same greay white ash that held on forever, some beautiful construction and still that hint of something that I still just can't place. My guess on these two is RP Vintage 90 although I think that I am probably wrong. How'd I do?

Do I need to guess on the others as well or will you just tell me what they are?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

OK Doug,i smoked the second corona today.It was consistent with the first.That said, i dont think i've had this cigar before.
I'm going to go with a Camacho Corojo...good smoke...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I smoked the second cigar while driving home after eating a nice mexican meal. Almost ddentical to the first cigar but with a little more flavor throughout; burned great no issues.

Alright Vader; my guess is Camancho Coyolar; final answer! Hit me with the verdict!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Liquidtensi0n sent me 4 unbanded cigars. Two are Churchill sized & two were (am smoking the 2nd) a 5x44 pc size.

I found it interesting that these unbanded cigars were in cello which indicates a coupla things to me.

Unbanded in cello = NC
Unbanded in cello = bundled 2nd?

The cigar doesn't look like a 2nd. The wrapper is medium brown EMS with small veins & a very fine tooth......I'm gonna say I'm looking at Sumatra, or Sumatra seed.

Am smoking the 2nd & will give my conclusions in a moment, but 1st let me give my impressions of the 1st cigar.

The draw is a bit tight at 1st, but it kicks out plenty of smoke. The burn is straight & true, requiring no touch ups......it doesn't look like a 2nd (I said that before didn't I?).

The pre-light flavor is pleasant & fruity (this was added as an afterthought, should have put it before the light-up ).

In the 1st half, the flavor is a rich, straightforward tobacco. Uneventful, but nice.....it keeps my attention, so I like it. I'd call it medium/medium full.

The 2nd half starts out like the 1st, but I start picking up a bit of spice tone & some sweetness about 2/3's into the cigar. Some nice depth here.....would be interested to see how affordable this cigar is.

After putting out the 1st cigar, the most striking aspect of the cigar comes to the fore. The finish is powerful.....a toasty, almost woodiness, which lasts for some time. Very nice!

I'm about halfway through the 2nd cigar right now (have been smoking it with some coffee) & it has been pretty much a carbon copy of the 1st cigar except that the pre-light was more like chili pepper sauce.

I'd almost say that it reminds me a bit of a Dominican H. Upmann, or a Dominican RyJ 1845, but I don't get any of that soybean tone I get from those brands & it has a bit more horsepower than they do.

I'm gonna say that it has a Sumatra wrapper (most likely grown in Indonesia), is rolled in the DR by Altadis & has some Nicaraguan tobacco in it along with Dominican tobacco....more medium bodied than medium full.

So there you have my best guess.....Altadis.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ermo said:


> Alright, Drob's package arrived today and my ADD got the best of me.
> 
> The cigars are 5x40 or 5x42, right around there. Started with tobacco flavor, developed into a rich tobacco flavor with some nuttiness and finished with a great creamy, nutty, cedar flavor. Excellent cigar.
> 
> ...


Got the size right, but not the brand. You wanna know now, or take another stab at it?


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

kansashat said:


> Liquidtensi0n sent me 4 unbanded cigars. Two are Churchill sized & two were (am smoking the 2nd) a 5x44 pc size.
> 
> I found it interesting that these unbanded cigars were in cello which indicates a coupla things to me.
> 
> ...


You were on your way to narrowing it down with the NC and Altadis guesses... It's a Montecristo Afrique Machame and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I like this smoke a lot and as far as the pricing goes, I got a box of 25 for $67 off JR auction which was a steal. Their regular price is $95.

http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=7213&showprod=yes&catpkID=513

Do you want to take a stab at smoking/reviewing the churchills (they aren't 2nds btw) or do you just want to know what they are?

I already smoked the two you sent me in the last two days and I have a pretty good guess as to what they are. I'm still trying to get my digital camera to upload the pictures so when I get that done I'll post up the review.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> You were on your way to narrowing it down with the NC and Altadis guesses... It's a Montecristo Afrique Machame and I'm glad you enjoyed it. I like this smoke a lot and as far as the pricing goes, I got a box of 25 for $67 off JR auction which was a steal. Their regular price is $95.
> 
> http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=7213&showprod=yes&catpkID=513
> 
> ...


You know, I just didn't think of the Monte Afrique, but have smoked them (even had a box of Uhuru's). I almost guessed Monte Peruvian, but they are stronger than the Afrique & the wrapper threw me a bit......I swear I didn't taste the Cameroon.....at least I got the Sumatra seed part right. 

I'll smoke the Churchills & take a guess, but it may be a week or two......& I'll probably just PM ya, since a fella shouldn't have to humiliate himself twice in such a short period of time. 
:r

BTW< you must be re-celloing the cigars? Sneaky!


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

Croatan sent me 2 nice coronas to review, with a few extras, just cause he's that kinda guy.  Number 1 had a nice cafe wrapper, tripple cap. One of my prefered sizes, 5.25x42ish.

Prelight:
Strong sent of carmel. Good draw after punch.

Initial light:
Slight sharp bite from lighting. Little flavor, the bite tastes like striaght, room temp soda water. Young perhaps?

First third:
The bite or sharpness from lighting is diminishing. The flavor is becoming maple, honey, & leather, slowly.

Second third:
Bite and sharpness have turned into a citrus note. Leather, carmel, and wood dominate. Medium bodied.

Third third:
Amazingly consistant from the about the half way point until the very end (under .5"). Burned well needing only minor corrections. Good match with my morning coffee.

I'm going to hold off on my quess until I smoke #2, but I have a good idea what it was, having smoke a few in the past. If it isn't what I suspect, then I have a very good subsitute.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Smoked the small corona that was one of the unbanded hitckhikers in the pack and I am going to guess from the size, color, smell taste, spice etc. that this is a RASS.

One toro that I am going to light up shortly and will let you know.


Sacredsmokes, how am I doing?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Smoked the test sticks from Ken (Kytoker) this weekend.

5 3/8 x 48-50 RG. A beautiful shade of tanish brown wrapper with absolutely no veins. Good construction, but a somewhat lumpy cap, no triple cap. The wrapper was very thin and stiny with spots of oil and an incredibly sweet tobacco smell to it. Looking at the foot revealed several different shades of leaf with a dark ligero filler leaf dead center. In the hand it was heavy and firm, but not too firm.

I clipped this baby with my Xikar and the pre-light draw was just about perfect in my opinion with a pleasing tobacco taste. The first draw was surprisingly smooth with no harshness at all, hopefully a portent of things to come. Medium body and very smooth throughout, but I doubt it is Cuban. I was very impressed with the good almost Cuban like flavor of this cigar. The ash, for what it's worth, was salt and pepper and firm. The flavor does not change much which is a good thing considering that it was outstanding the whole way. I get the feeling this is a premium cigar made with aged tobacco carefully fermented and blended. I can't get over how smooth and pleasing the medium body flavor was. As I continued smoking I notice that the wrapper is becoming oilier as I go. No bitterness at all just great tobacco flavor coming through. I nubbed both of these, one Saturday evening, and the other this morning with Kona. They both lasted 1 1/2 to 2 hours of pure pleasure. Thank you Ken.

I am thinking of the premium NC smokes I have had and this one is special. Definitely not an Opus X or 100 anos, too flavorful for an Avo or Zino. Not an Ashton or any Fuente I know of, not Padron or Graycliff. Whatever these were I definitely would buy more. I have probably already made a fool of myself, but here is my final guess.


Davidoff Millennium robusto.

Again, thank you Ken for the opportunity to sample these cigars, whatever they were.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright Drob, smoked the second one today. 

For my final guess, Juan Lopez Petit Corona. Thanks!!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

The test cigars I got from wrinklenuts were maduro, 5" by ~52RG. The wrappers had lots of very small, spotty blemishes on them. There were also plume crystals forming on them - not a lot, but easily visible shining in the light under close inspection. The cigar itself had a mild, yet somewhat rich and sweet smell to it. 
I had the first one a few nights ago with a scotch, and the second one this afternoon with coffee. 
After lighting up, the taste was a bit sweet, with some faint underlying tanginess in the first inch or so. The tanginess went away, and the sweetness remained. This was a mellow, enjoyable cigar. The draw was good. The burn was even except for a small run on this afternoon's smoke. I'd put the strength around medium. 
I performed a cigartopsy when I was done, and they were long filler.

My guess:
Consuegra maduro with some age

Secondary guess:
Puros Indios maduro

How far am I off?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

trogdor said:


> The test cigars I got from wrinklenuts were maduro, 5" by ~52RG. The wrappers had lots of very small, spotty blemishes on them. There were also plume crystals forming on them - not a lot, but easily visible shining in the light under close inspection. The cigar itself had a mild, yet somewhat rich and sweet smell to it.
> I had the first one a few nights ago with a scotch, and the second one this afternoon with coffee.
> After lighting up, the taste was a bit sweet, with some faint underlying tanginess in the first inch or so. The tanginess went away, and the sweetness remained. This was a mellow, enjoyable cigar. The draw was good. The burn was even except for a small run on this afternoon's smoke. I'd put the strength around medium.
> I performed a cigartopsy when I was done, and they were long filler.
> ...


Pretty good guess! They were ERDM Oscuro Robusto's with about 1 year of age on them.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

I got around to smoking the two mystery stogies from kansashat yesterday and two days ago after letting them settle in the humi for about a week. These were torpedoes with a light brown natural wrapper. Unfortunately I don't remember a lot of specifics as I'm writing this review a few days later but here are the key points:

- Draw and smoke volume perfect on both smokes
- Slightly uneven burn on the first one but flawless on number two
- Both cigars got a little hot towards the end
- Key flavor was some sort of creamy sweetness

About halfway through the first cigar the flavor combinations that I was getting reminded me of a milder version of RP Sun Grown. After smoking both of these babies I am convinced it is some sort of RP. I checked them against the one Connecticut I have which more or less matched color-wise but these had a slightly bigger ring. The CTs have a ring of 50 so I figured this has to be an Edge Lite then because those are 52. So... I could be totally off base about these being RPs but if I'm not then it's definitely an Edge Lite Torpedo.

Whatever these were, they were definitely a pretty unique and solid smoke. I may be buying more in the future after kansas tells me what they are.


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

Got you're package a while back stig, beautiful connecticut wrappers. I'll try one out tommorow and post a reveiw. The cigars i sent you in fact were not rp vintage 92's but padron churchills with about one year of age. If you want to test the other two blindly go for it, but if you want to know i'll tell you.It's up to you.

P.S. I'm glad you liked em


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

sacredsmokes said:


> Got you're package a while back stig, beautiful connecticut wrappers. I'll try one out tommorow and post a reveiw. The cigars i sent you in fact were not rp vintage 92's but padron churchills with about one year of age. If you want to test the other two blindly go for it, but if you want to know i'll tell you.It's up to you.
> 
> P.S. I'm glad you liked em


I smoked both of the others and I think that the smaller of the 2 is a RASS and I am not sure what the toro sized smoke was. It tasted familiar, I think that I have smoked one before but am just not sure. Was it a Perdomo?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> I got around to smoking the two mystery stogies from kansashat yesterday and two days ago after letting them settle in the humi for about a week. These were torpedoes with a light brown natural wrapper. Unfortunately I don't remember a lot of specifics as I'm writing this review a few days later but here are the key points:
> 
> - Draw and smoke volume perfect on both smokes
> - Slightly uneven burn on the first one but flawless on number two
> ...


The wrapper is Claro Corojo. Binder is Honduran & the filler is Nicaraguan & Mexican.

That was the Black Label version of the GR Special from Guillermo Rico. He is the father of the father/son team that blends & manufactures the Gran Habano line. He & his son George are the blenders.

They come in bundles of 25 & are very affordable. I also reccomend the Red Label by George.

Now the really good news. I paid $31.20 + shipping for that bundle at www.atlanticcigar.com. They are slightly higher at www.***************.com, but the shipping is probably a bit lower.

Glad you liked em. The red label is quite interesting too.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

opusxox said:


> The ash, for what it's worth, was salt and pepper and firm. ... I can't get over how smooth and pleasing the medium body flavor was. As I continued smoking I notice that the wrapper is becoming oilier ... great tobacco flavor coming through. ...but here is my final guess.
> 
> *Davidoff Millennium robusto.*


Great review! Not to disappoint you.....they were *Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro's*.

Glad you enjoyed then. The last time I did this I just sent two cigars. This time I wanted to take a cigar that I like and see anothers blind opinion.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> I received my sticks from CatFishm3 today. Two nice looking Robustos that I need to taste and see if I can identlify, along with some outstanding tag-alongs that are greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3354


Took me a while to get around to smoking these sticks but finally did it this weekend.

Length...........4 7/8
Ring..............50
Orgin.............My Guess is Cuban (look, smell, cap)

Two very nice cigars with a touch of woodiness and a creamy finish. Based on those two factors alone my Guess:

1st Guess : HDM Epicure No. 2

or

2nd Guess : Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2

Thanks for letting me try two great sticks Catfishm3.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Smoked one that DBradley sent me last night.

I usually smoke larger RG cigars so this one was a little different for me but different is good sometimes.

It was about 6.5 X 48 and had a dark wrapper and box pressed.

Was a pleasant smoke with an easy draw. Reminds me a lot of the Onyx Reserve. I am not sure if Onyx Reserve comes in this size but that will be my guess.

OYNX RESERVE?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> OK Doug,i smoked the second corona today.It was consistent with the first.That said, i dont think i've had this cigar before.
> I'm going to go with a Camacho Corojo...good smoke...


How's it said ?? .. "Nice try, but no ... cigar" ??

The naked NC twins were ... drum roll please ... RyJ 1875 Aniversario

Hope you liked 'em ... good, simple sticks.

Here are the sticks Dave (68TriShield) sent me ... Note the already smoked, thus missing, 6" long nudie, complete with bonuses I did not expect (I'm still gunna get you back for that)

I will smoke the second of the pair tonight. The lil' voice in the back of my head still screams "ISOM" and I don't think that will change.....but as to a brand, I'm at a loss. I'll post my shot in the dark in a day or two.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Well crap i HAVE smoked the RyJ Annis,it's been a couple years though and i did'nt know they even came in that size.No excuses here, i'm wrong wrong wrong!!!(boo hoo)...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Great review! Not to disappoint you.....they were *Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro's*.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed then. The last time I did this I just sent two cigars. This time I wanted to take a cigar that I like and see anothers blind opinion.


WOW! I am stunned. I have never liked any other Rocky Patel cigar I have tried. I think the edge tastes like pencil shavings. I should have known they were not Davidoffs because the construction although quite good, was not perfect. I definitely will buy some of these.
Thanks again for the opportunity to try these, and the chance to show what an ass I am.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

opusxox said:


> WOW! I am stunned. I have never liked any other Rocky Patel cigar I have tried. I think the edge tastes like pencil shavings. I should have known they were not Davidoffs because the construction although quite good, was not perfect. I definitely will buy some of these.
> Thanks again for the opportunity to try these, and the chance to show what an ass I am.


Welcome to the land of the Pattelians


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

opusxox said:


> WOW! I am stunned. ..I think the edge tastes like pencil shavings....Thanks again for the opportunity to try these, and the chance to show what an ass I am.


I had seen your take on the Edge and couldn't find any other comments of yours on RP cigars, so I thought I'd let you have an unbiased try at another one of his cigars. I really wasn't trying to trick you, nothing like that.

Glad you did liked them. Even though they are different blends I was prepared for anything based off of your Edge critique.

Unfortunately my weekend turned upsided-down-crazy so I'll put the 2nd cigar away tonight.



> Welcome to the land of the Pattelians


We await your soul....I mean, glad to have you aboard.

P.S. I forgot to send the bands, if you want them I'll mail them out for you.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

nic said:


> Croatan sent me 2 nice coronas to review, with a few extras, just cause he's that kinda guy.  Number 1 had a nice cafe wrapper, tripple cap. One of my prefered sizes, 5.25x42ish.
> 
> Prelight:
> Strong sent of carmel. Good draw after punch.
> ...


Great review that pretty much mirrors my experience with these particular cigars.

I've smoked one of the two unbanded torpedoes that Nic sent me but am going to hold off on posting anything until I smoke the second one.


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

tristan said:


> I smoked the second cigar while driving home after eating a nice mexican meal. Almost ddentical to the first cigar but with a little more flavor throughout; burned great no issues.
> 
> Alright Vader; my guess is Camancho Coyolar; final answer! Hit me with the verdict!


And the verdict is: Zino Platinum Chubby

Glad you enjoyed the smokes.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Vader1974 said:


> And the verdict is: Zino Platinum Chubby
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the smokes.


Wow! I've never had any Zino smokes before these. Thanks! Are you going to take another guess at what I sent you?


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

I smoked my second smoke from Tristan last Wednesday on the golf course. This stick is built for golf. Easy to light, stayed lit, and burned even (temp 70 degrees with wind of 20 mph). Good flavor but not too strong.

Last Guess: Camacho Corojo

Thanks
Brian


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

stig said:


> I smoked both of the others and I think that the smaller of the 2 is a RASS and I am not sure what the toro sized smoke was. It tasted familiar, I think that I have smoked one before but am just not sure. Was it a Perdomo?


The bigger of the two was an oliveros classic, how'd you like it? The smaller cigar was a party short, at least you got the country of origin correct.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Smoked one that DBradley sent me last night.
> 
> I usually smoke larger RG cigars so this one was a little different for me but different is good sometimes.
> 
> ...


Nope... want to take another guess?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Vader1974 said:


> I smoked my second smoke from Tristan last Wednesday on the golf course. This stick is built for golf. Easy to light, stayed lit, and burned even (temp 70 degrees with wind of 20 mph). Good flavor but not too strong.
> 
> Last Guess: Camacho Corojo
> 
> ...


You smoked Indian Tobac Limited Reserve Toros! I'm glad you enjoyed these cigars. I've love 'em and they are well priced!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Over the weekend, i smoked both the cigars i recieved from Neoflex. Both were nice oily, 6 x 60 beauties. Full bodied, a bit harsh but i think that was from the trip. Both cigars had similar burn and taste. Very consistant. Got lots of coffee and chocolate flavors. I enjoyed both of them a great deal.

And my guess........ *Camacho Corojo*!!!!

Thanks again John for the great sticks.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Nope... want to take another guess?


I dont think I have any idea. What are they?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> OK Doug,i smoked the second corona today.It was consistent with the first.That said, i dont think i've had this cigar before.
> I'm going to go with a Camacho Corojo...good smoke...





Vader1974 said:


> I smoked my second smoke from Tristan last Wednesday on the golf course. This stick is built for golf. Easy to light, stayed lit, and burned even (temp 70 degrees with wind of 20 mph). Good flavor but not too strong.
> 
> Last Guess: Camacho Corojo
> 
> ...





cigar_joel said:


> Over the weekend, i smoked both the cigars i recieved from Neoflex. Both were nice oily, 6 x 60 beauties. Full bodied, a bit harsh but i think that was from the trip. Both cigars had similar burn and taste. Very consistant. Got lots of coffee and chocolate flavors. I enjoyed both of them a great deal.
> 
> And my guess........ *Camacho Corojo*!!!!
> 
> Thanks again John for the great sticks.


Everybody's lovin' the Camacho Corojo!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Everybody's lovin' the Camacho Corojo!


Or thinking they are, at least


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just finished the first cigar from Ermo.

This was great cigar, and I enjoyed it immensely. Draw and burn were nearly
perfect. Slighlty sweet woody and earthy undertones with a great finish.

Partagas 8-9-8 Unvarnished?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ermo said:


> Alright Drob, smoked the second one today.
> 
> For my final guess, Juan Lopez Petit Corona. Thanks!!


Actually, Por Larranaga Petite Coronas from a cab.

Glad ya liked them.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Over the weekend, i smoked both the cigars i recieved from Neoflex. Both were nice oily, 6 x 60 beauties. Full bodied, a bit harsh but i think that was from the trip. Both cigars had similar burn and taste. Very consistant. Got lots of coffee and chocolate flavors. I enjoyed both of them a great deal.
> 
> And my guess........ *Camacho Corojo*!!!!
> 
> Thanks again John for the great sticks.


No problem! I planned on smoking the first of the two sticks you sent me at the Long Island herf but figured I would wait Until tomorrow when I plan on getting together with some buddies for some beers and wings after work being Saturday became a smoke-a-thon!:w  
The sticks I sent you were one of my go to smokes. They are LFD L-500 Cabinets. I am actually surprised that they were a harsh. I'm guessing the same as you and maybe they were effected bby the trip. Glad you enjoyed them and I should have a guess for you tomorrow night!


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Finished the second cigar from FloydP. This one on the golf course, this morning. Lit it on the second hole and it lasted till the club house stop after 9 holes, almost 2 hours. Burn help up very well for being treated like a golf smoke, dropped on greens and fairways to hit a shop, and it never went out. I was drinking gatoraid with this one, and it still gave me nice little buzz. 

I'm thinging this is not a maduro like I originally thought but maybe a camaroon wrapper. With that said I will take two guesses, as there were two sticks. 

First guess IT Super Fuerta double Corona, second guess CAO Anniversary Extreme, TUBO 2. Well Frank, how did I do.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I smoked the 2nd set of blind cigars from Trogdor. The cigars were very mellow and mild. They had what appeared to be Con. Shade wrappers. Both cigars burnt straight and were very creamy with spicy notes. I'm going to guess Avo XO's.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

cquon said:


> Just finished the first cigar from Ermo.
> 
> This was great cigar, and I enjoyed it immensely. Draw and burn were nearly
> perfect. Slighlty sweet woody and earthy undertones with a great finish.
> ...


Damn Drob!! I think they were Varnished  , but thats close enough for me!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

wrinklenuts said:


> I smoked the 2nd set of blind cigars from Trogdor. The cigars were very mellow and mild. They had what appeared to be Con. Shade wrappers. Both cigars burnt straight and were very creamy with spicy notes. I'm going to guess Avo XO's.


Creamy with spicy notes is dead on how they taste to me, too.
These were CI's Original Cubans! While certainly not Cuban, they're a tasty inexpensive mixed filler cigar, and they're one of my favorites :w --Marc


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

the cigars i recieved from ms. floydp have a natural wrapper and were a petit corona size. the cigar is smooth and mild with a nice draw and even burn. i really have very little experience with cigars and i havent smoked much but im going to guess after having done what i feel might be some either good or totally way off detective work and i think it might be a cubanidad coronita.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

sacredsmokes said:


> The bigger of the two was an oliveros classic, how'd you like it? The smaller cigar was a party short, at least you got the country of origin correct.


I liked them both, thank you very much.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I smoked the first of two very nice looking churchills Grownassman sent. Looks like they are slightly box-pressed but not too much. Looks to be an oscuro or possibly ecuadorian wrapper and very nice construction. No hard or soft spots. Cut clean and tastes of earthy tobacco on the pre-draw. First third was slightly peppery with a nice finish. Second third was more mellow, but still with a slightly spice zing. Finish is still very nice. Pepper comes back slowly torward the end of the cigar but the finish continues to be nice. Really seemed like Nicaraguan tobacco to me and I enjoyed it very much. I am very interested in knowing what they are. I will smoke the other one and make a guess then.


Ok, smoked the second one and had the same experience. Nice cigar. I'll take a guess because I have no idea. A La Gloria Cubana Churchill or maybe Mayorga?

:ms NCRM


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cquon said:


> Just finished the first cigar from Ermo.
> 
> This was great cigar, and I enjoyed it immensely. Draw and burn were nearly
> perfect. Slighlty sweet woody and earthy undertones with a great finish.
> ...





Ermo said:


> Damn Drob!! I think they were Varnished  , but thats close enough for me!!
> 
> Enjoy!!


Well congrats Drob! Got it on the first guess! PM your addy!

I congratulate you with my 500th post!


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Ok, smoked the second one and had the same experience. Nice cigar. I'll take a guess because I have no idea. A La Gloria Cubana Churchill or maybe Mayorga?
> 
> :ms NCRM


You are absolutely right. La Gloria Cubana Churchill.

You suck!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> You are absolutely right. La Gloria Cubana Churchill.
> 
> You suck!


:r I got lucky!  

:ms NCRM


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigd417 said:


> Finished the second cigar from FloydP. This one on the golf course, this morning. Lit it on the second hole and it lasted till the club house stop after 9 holes, almost 2 hours. Burn help up very well for being treated like a golf smoke, dropped on greens and fairways to hit a shop, and it never went out. I was drinking gatoraid with this one, and it still gave me nice little buzz.
> 
> I'm thinging this is not a maduro like I originally thought but maybe a camaroon wrapper. With that said I will take two guesses, as there were two sticks.
> 
> First guess IT Super Fuerta double Corona, second guess CAO Anniversary Extreme, TUBO 2. Well Frank, how did I do.


Nice job Don, but no cigar, wait yes there were cigars. :r

They were Exodus 1959 Double Coronas. Thanks for playing Don. These are one of Anita's favorite cigars.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

onlyonerm said:


> Took me a while to get around to smoking these sticks but finally did it this weekend.
> 
> Length...........4 7/8
> Ring..............50
> ...


Excellent guess Roger. They were indeed Cuban, but they were the RyJ Short Churchills. Glad you enjoyed them. I've smoked one of yours and hope to get to the other one tonight. Thanks for partnering up with me.

Mark


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok, so i'm late by hours, but here is my review and guess. This was a HUGE 
5" x 60 rg (i got my dial calipers and measured, i know, i'm an engineering geek). I torched it at was rewarded with roasted leather with pepper, YUMMY! At the begining of every third it was most intense, then it settled down and the pepper left and a hint of dark chocolate/coffee was there slightly, very nice. There were burn issues, but that doesn't bother me. All in all, it was very good and can't wait to smoke the other. I will guess that it was a La Vieja Habana The Early Years Zero Hora. Right or not, this was a lot of fun, can't wait to do it again!

cyberhick


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> Ok, so i'm late by hours, but here is my review and guess. This was a HUGE
> 5" x 60 rg (i got my dial calipers and measured, i know, i'm an engineering geek). I torched it at was rewarded with roasted leather with pepper, YUMMY! At the begining of every third it was most intense, then it settled down and the pepper left and a hint of dark chocolate/coffee was there slightly, very nice. There were burn issues, but that doesn't bother me. All in all, it was very good and can't wait to smoke the other. I will guess that it was a La Vieja Habana The Early Years Zero Hora. Right or not, this was a lot of fun, can't wait to do it again!
> 
> cyberhick


Glad you liked it! Good guess, but wrong. 
I'll let you try again after the 2nd one. And for a little hint... it's not a traditional cigar name. Think gimmicky.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to smoke your cigars Walt, but I finally got around to it. I enjoyed them very much. The cigars were, aprox 5 x 50, nice oily wrapper, this cigar tasted Honduran to me, I really don't know what brand it could be, I'm not quite yet a cigar expert. ;-)

My guess is that it was a Camacho, not sure which line though. Thanks for the cigars Walt, I'd like to do it again sometime. Maybe next time I'll have a better guess .;-)


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

daviddunn said:


> Sorry it took me so long to smoke your cigars Walt, but I finally got around to it. I enjoyed them very much. The cigars were, aprox 5 x 50, nice oily wrapper, this cigar tasted Honduran to me, I really don't know what brand it could be, I'm not quite yet a cigar expert. ;-)
> 
> My guess is that it was a Camacho, not sure which line though. Thanks for the cigars Walt, I'd like to do it again sometime. Maybe next time I'll have a better guess .;-)


They were actually a pair of H. Upmann - Vintage Cameroon. I keep a few in my humidor at all times that act as a goto smoke so to speak.

I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Finally got around to the 2nd stick last night. This one was a strugle ... I think it was partially plugged and I really had to work at it untill the last 3rd of the stick, where it opened up well. I don't know if it was the chore I had with most of the 'gar, but it sure made me feel differently about what it was....soooo ... here's my shot in the dark.

NC Punch Royal Coronation

This was really fun. Thanks for getting this contest going.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

nic said:


> Croatan sent me 2 nice coronas to review, with a few extras, just cause he's that kinda guy.  Number 1 had a nice cafe wrapper, tripple cap. One of my prefered sizes, 5.25x42ish.
> 
> Prelight:
> Strong sent of carmel. Good draw after punch.
> ...


Ok, had the second last night before bed. Overall, it smoked very close to the first, however the smoke seemed dryer then the first.

I thought I knew what they were but after a little more looking, it seems they were both 5.25" long and my suspect is 5". Considering that difference, I'm not sure what they were, but I liked them, and would love a few more.

Final (unconfident) answer : Montecristo #4


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Finally got around to the 2nd stick last night. This one was a strugle ... I think it was partially plugged and I really had to work at it untill the last 3rd of the stick, where it opened up well. I don't know if it was the chore I had with most of the 'gar, but it sure made me feel differently about what it was....soooo ... here's my shot in the dark.
> 
> NC Punch Royal Coronation
> 
> This was really fun. Thanks for getting this contest going.


NC,yes Punch no. They were Arturo Fuente 858s (nat) a great vitola imo...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> NC,yes Punch no. They were Arturo Fuente 858s (nat) a great vitola imo...


See ... I told you I suck at this game 

Thanks for the sticks, Bro ... That was really enjoyable.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

The package: Monte '97 Especial, Boli PC '03 and two unbanded

The sender: *opusxox*

The lowdown: Burn two cigars and let everyone point & laugh at your pathetic guess. _Muuhahahaha!_
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Upon first look I was quite sure these cigars weren't of this land, or any land I could charter a boat to, and then bringing my nose closer to the subjects it was confirmed. These were definitely @#$%. And one I'm pretty sure I have not previously smoked. Nice x3 cap with a wet hay smell measuring 42x5.

My first step in this was to open the pages to my MRN book to match up all petite coronas to get an idea of what I was looking for and to try and help distinguish between tastes. *Funny, a Boli PC was sent in this package; was it merely a smoke screen?

I took the first cigar up to a rest./bar and paired it with a few Bushmills (rocks). Snipped the cap and it cut clean off with none other than the CS Havana. The cigar is rich brown and a little bumpy; very nice looking cigar. Lit this baby up into a mild taste of wood with touches of sweetness and the first drifts of smoke were floral. Through the cigar I continued to pickup these tastes with an added honey sweetness and some twang. *This was a great match.

Last night I poured a Guinness, put on a ******* plaid-quilted jacket and headed outside. Snipped the cap and as with the first it popped off clean. Sat down on the cold porch and giggled at the fact that while I could see my breathe, I was going to sit outside and have a cigar. This cigar started out about the same as the first though the wood flavor seemed more pronounced. During the 1st half I could pickup the subtle sweetness and the smoke was real floral/citrusy. However, I do believe the cigar may have been drowned out by either the Guinness or the cold. So I switched to a tawny port for the next half. *the cold must be dulling my senses. Most of what continued was a mix of the woody and floral tastes. I nubbed this cigar enjoying every last bit.

This cigar with delicate in body, at best medium, and gave nice mellow flavors. Overall a treat to smoke. I'd rate it 4.3 (very yummy)

I have been stuck between guessing Hoyo short Hoyo Corona or the ERDM PC, but as I've been writing this up I do believe it to be neither.

My guess is *Rafael Gonzalez - Petit Coronas*.

Thank you for the cigars Skip and thanks for starting the thread Stewart.

* - Just a thought


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Smoking the last cigar that Don(Bigd417). Slightly harsh(nothing to biatch about) at first then mellowing into a smooth coffee and something else. I remember this flavor, thinking Honduran maybe. Medium bodied profile. Not to good on picking up subtle nuances in flavor. A smooth very well made slightly box pressed cigar. Thinking I've tasted quite a few of these because of Anita. 


How bout 59 Exodus Toro, if this is true we bascily traded the same cigar back and forth, just a different size. I tried to say it was something else but man it reminds me of the 59. Well how did this dummy do Don?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WNCsmoker said:


> the cigars i recieved from ms. floydp have a natural wrapper and were a petit corona size. the cigar is smooth and mild with a nice draw and even burn. i really have very little experience with cigars and i havent smoked much but im going to guess after having done what i feel might be some either good or totally way off detective work and i think it might be a cubanidad coronita.


nope.. What I sent you were Party Shorts. One of our favorite cuban cigars.

I've smoked the first one of the 2 and I'm gonna smoke the 2nd one before I put in a guess. I love the sweetness that I taste from it.


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

lol i smoked 2 cubans and didnt even know it. a friend asked what they were and i couldnt brag. lol feel free to send me as many more as you want


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WNCsmoker said:


> lol i smoked 2 cubans and didnt even know it. a friend asked what they were and i couldnt brag. lol feel free to send me as many more as you want


I thought we sent you a San Cristobal El Principe too.. can't really remember. We sent out 3 packages that night and they all kinda run together.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Okay - I have smoked both of these that Nerachnia sent me.

5.0 by either a 48 or 50 - Maduro, box pressed. So as not to make a real huge idiotic display, straight to the guess - I would guess that it's an Onyx Reserve.

First thought was Indian Tabac Maduro - but I guess I'm leaning more towards an Onyx.


Ron


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I smoked the second of the two cigars that Roger(onlyonerm) sent me tonight. And to be honest, I'm no closer to knowing what they are. They were two very nice sticks that have me confused,

Both were 5X50 with a natural wrapper. There was one slight vein running the length of both. They had what appeared to be a triple cap and the prelight aroma reminded me of a barnyard. 

But now is where I start to get confused. The burn was sharp the entire length with a tight compact ash that I would describe as salt and pepper. There was sort of a sweet/floral aroma and the strength continued to build toward the end. For me it was on the stronger side of medium. But what I expected to be a Cuban taste just wasn't quite there. Or my taste buds were completely off.

If it were in fact Cuban, I'm going to go with Epi #2. If it's a NC, well I have no idea.

Roger, thank you very much for the excellent cigars. It was a pleasure being paired with you for this round. You did a great job in your review BTW. Thanks again.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

floydp said:


> Smoking the last cigar that Don(Bigd417). Slightly harsh(nothing to biatch about) at first then mellowing into a smooth coffee and something else. I remember this flavor, thinking Honduran maybe. Medium bodied profile. Not to good on picking up subtle nuances in flavor. A smooth very well made slightly box pressed cigar. Thinking I've tasted quite a few of these because of Anita.
> 
> How bout 59 Exodus Toro, if this is true we bascily traded the same cigar back and forth, just a different size. I tried to say it was something else but man it reminds me of the 59. Well how did this dummy do Don?


Close Frank, but no cigar (pun intended ) I was surprised how similar these sticks were, but they are not the same. I sent you two Gurkha Nepalese Warriors. Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> My guess is *Rafael Gonzalez - Petit Coronas*.
> 
> Thank you for the cigars Skip and thanks for starting the thread Stewart.
> 
> * - Just a thought


Sorry for the delay in responding, I am in the middle of an extensixe bathroom remodeli at my house which is sucking up my spare time.

Yes they are indeed from Cuba. No they were not RGs, nor werer they Hoyo short Hoyo Coronas or ERDM PCs. I guess I was a little sneaky with this one. I didn't want it to be too easy. They were Boli PCs with the very same box code as the banded one, but from a different box and a different shade of wrapper. I knew throwing a banded one in there would throw you off the trail. What moron would include a banded example of the test cigar. I was hoping the difference in wrapper shade would erase any thoughts of them being the same stick. I love this year and box code and wanted to share what I consider a very good Boli PC. Somewhat surprised you described it as "delicate in body, at best medium ". Glad you enjoyed them Ken.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding, I am in the middle of an extensixe bathroom remodeli at my house which is sucking up my spare time.
> 
> Yes they are indeed from Cuba. No they were not RGs, nor werer they Hoyo short Hoyo Coronas or ERDM PCs. I guess I was a little sneaky with this one. I didn't want it to be too easy. They were Boli PCs with the very same box code as the banded one, but from a different box and a different shade of wrapper. I knew throwing a banded one in there would throw you off the trail. What moron would include a banded example of the test cigar. I was hoping the difference in wrapper shade would erase any thoughts of them being the same stick. I love this year and box code and wanted to share what I consider a very good Boli PC. Somewhat surprised you described it as "delicate in body, at best medium ". Glad you enjoyed them Ken.


Ooooohhh. That is sneaky sneaky!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I guess I was a little sneaky with this one. I didn't want it to be too easy. They were Boli PCs with the very same box code as the banded one, but from a different box and a different shade of wrapper.


I'm floored! I had thought you may have done that so I smoked the labelled Boli PC in between the two unbanded. While I thought there were similarities I would have swore they were different. So, I was seriously fooled.

The cigars were great. Thank you.


DunceBoy said:


> Burn two cigars and let everyone point & laugh at your pathetic guess.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I smoked the second unbanded torpedo that Nic sent me last night. It was a medium-to-full-bodied cigar that had pretty consistent notes of chocolate, nuts, and leather to me. It burned well but required a couple of relights toward the end. At about the halfway point of the cigar, a bitter taste developed that went away after purging. Overall, I liked this cigar. I think I've smoked it before, but can't quite place it. To me, it tasted like a CAO, so I'm going to guess it was a CAO Italia Gondola. 

Thanks for being my partner, Nic.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

nic said:


> Ok, had the second last night before bed. Overall, it smoked very close to the first, however the smoke seemed dryer then the first.
> 
> I thought I knew what they were but after a little more looking, it seems they were both 5.25" long and my suspect is 5". Considering that difference, I'm not sure what they were, but I liked them, and would love a few more.
> 
> Final (unconfident) answer : Montecristo #4


Good guess, Nic. But the were Diplomaticos #4 from early '06--I've been pleasantly surprised with how well these cigars taste given their relative youth. After the first few puffs, these taste like cigars with at least three years of age on them to me.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> I smoked the second unbanded torpedo that Nic sent me last night. It was a medium-to-full-bodied cigar that had pretty consistent notes of chocolate, nuts, and leather to me. It burned well but required a couple of relights toward the end. At about the halfway point of the cigar, a bitter taste developed that went away after purging. Overall, I liked this cigar. I think I've smoked it before, but can't quite place it. To me, it tasted like a CAO, so I'm going to guess it was a CAO Italia Gondola.
> 
> Thanks for being my partner, Nic.


Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torps. I nearly sent the seconds since they've been smoking so much better, but the rules said no dogrockets.  Glad you enjoyed them. Your experience is very close to my own.


----------



## nic (Sep 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Good guess, Nic. But the were Diplomaticos #4 from early '06--I've been pleasantly surprised with how well these cigars taste given their relative youth. After the first few puffs, these taste like cigars with at least three years of age on them to me.


Very interesting. I've not had those before. You're right, they really do smoke as though they have some age on them. Thanks again!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

catfishm2 said:


> I smoked the second of the two cigars that Roger(onlyonerm) sent me tonight. And to be honest, I'm no closer to knowing what they are. They were two very nice sticks that have me confused,
> 
> Both were 5X50 with a natural wrapper. There was one slight vein running the length of both. They had what appeared to be a triple cap and the prelight aroma reminded me of a barnyard.
> 
> ...


I included a couple of Cuban tag alongs purposely to see if this might have you thinking these were cubans as well. They were Cusano C10 Robustos and while I dislike the other cigars from Cusano these little Anniversary cigars that claim to have 3 wrappers are one of my favorite NC short smokes. Glad you enjoyed playing I find this always fun.


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> nope.. What I sent you were Party Shorts. One of our favorite cuban cigars.
> 
> I've smoked the first one of the 2 and I'm gonna smoke the 2nd one before I put in a guess. I love the sweetness that I taste from it.


you sent me the two partys a montecristo a tampa sweetheart and a peterson grand reserve. i noticed the monte said habana on the band which im guessing means its from cuba as the other montes dont say that. that was a great cigar. as were the partys i NEED more lol glad youre enjoying the sticks i sent.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigd417 said:


> Close Frank, but no cigar (pun intended ) I was surprised how similar these sticks were, but they are not the same. I sent you two Gurkha Nepalese Warriors. Hope you enjoyed them


Wow thats kewl. I hear Chip(Dartinsa) talking chit about Ghurka's all the time. Dang fine smoke Don. Always deals on them at Cbid and CI. I'll be looking into that. Thanks brother.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sacred smokes, did you smoke either of those sticks yet?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

stig said:


> Sacred smokes, did you smoke either of those sticks yet?


We are still waiting on reviews from

Sacredsmokes
neoflex
yourchoice
nerachnia
crazyfool
tech-ninja

I would post a review....

_But I don't have cigars yet!!_


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WNCsmoker said:


> you sent me the two partys a montecristo a tampa sweetheart and a peterson grand reserve. i noticed the monte said habana on the band which im guessing means its from cuba as the other montes dont say that. that was a great cigar. as were the partys i NEED more lol glad youre enjoying the sticks i sent.


That Monte is a #5 and it is cuban.. enjoy it Noah.. down the slope you go!! LOL


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Finally got to smoke my 2 sticks. Other than the Long Island herf it's been tough the last couple weeks to get a smoke in, but anyway onward forward.
Both sticks looked to be roughly 6x42. They were a very nice silky looking Maduro. Prelight draw gave an almost citrus taste. This was a nice smooth smoke. It had a nice leathery taste with hints of spice and every now and again I would get the taste of citrus which I couldn't quit put my finger on exactly what it was that I was tasting. Upon arrival I thought I at least knew the manufacturer just by it's look but upon smoking and later checking to see if the size was even available I was stumped. If I had to guess I would maybe say it was a LGC Gloria Maddie. I'm probrably way out in left field but figured I would at least try.:r  
I enjoyed both smokes and would be interested in what they were to try a couple more.
Thanks again for the smokes Joel and I am chomping at the bit to try that Pepin you sent along to be the handler for his two naked traveling partners! :w


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone heard from DBradley? I havent heard from him since this past weekend and I am dying to know what he sent me.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting my review. Stephen got the package out quickly, but the USPS took their good ole' time getting them to me. I wanted to give them a wee bit of time before lighting them up. Anyway, here goes...

Size – Looked to be about 4 1/2” x 38-40

Setting - Each were smoked in the garage watching the World Series.

Presmoke – Medium colored wrapper with some moderate veining. Prelight draw was perfect for each one. Smelled kind of earthy...where's this going, or is my imagination playing with me?  

Construction - Lit very easily (as expected with the thinner RG). Only one minor touch-up necessary on the first one, second burned to the nub without so much as a thought.

Flavor – The kick of this cigar increased as I got closer to the nub. For the first half of the cigar, I found it to be on the lighter side of medium/full. The second half picked up in strength quite a bit to a definite medium/full. There was a consistent woody flavor throughout, but some mild peppery flavors (some different spice, maybe, but I can't pinpoint it) from about the second half down. At the very end, I (think) picked up some black coffee flavor that was very enjoyable.

Overall – An overall very good draw and good burn. Lots of thick smoke. The flavor was great, and had subtle changes while smoked. Enjoyed both sticks very much and is something I would definitely be interested in buying.

Total smoke time was around 45-50 minutes each.

Now for the hard part...the guess. Hmm, I don't have a lot of experience with ISOM's, but a lot things are pointing me in that direction. I'm going to go with a Romeo y Julieta Romeos No.3 (shed from it's tube of course!).

So how did I do Stephen?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Finally got to smoke my 2 sticks. Other than the Long Island herf it's been tough the last couple weeks to get a smoke in, but anyway onward forward.
> Both sticks looked to be roughly 6x42. They were a very nice silky looking Maduro. Prelight draw gave an almost citrus taste. This was a nice smooth smoke. It had a nice leathery taste with hints of spice and every now and again I would get the taste of citrus which I couldn't quit put my finger on exactly what it was that I was tasting. Upon arrival I thought I at least knew the manufacturer just by it's look but upon smoking and later checking to see if the size was even available I was stumped. If I had to guess I would maybe say it was a LGC Gloria Maddie. I'm probrably way out in left field but figured I would at least try.:r
> I enjoyed both smokes and would be interested in what they were to try a couple more.
> Thanks again for the smokes Joel and I am chomping at the bit to try that Pepin you sent along to be the handler for his two naked traveling partners! :w


Glad you enjoyed them!!! They were actually "Monecristo #10 Vintage '96 Club Cabinet" I would have taken Montecristo though....LOL. Hope you enjoy that Pepin. One of my Fav's. I am going to fire up that El Jocko At the HH herf today!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my review. Stephen got the package out quickly, but the USPS took their good ole' time getting them to me. I wanted to give them a wee bit of time before lighting them up. Anyway, here goes...
> 
> Size - Looked to be about 4 1/2" x 38-40
> 
> ...


verry close!
those were the juan lopez PC.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

sgresso said:


> verry close!
> those were the juan lopez PC.


Based soley on the size, I think you mean Juan Lopez Patricia. Either way, I'm just happy I could tell they were ISOM's! Thanks a bunch.

And thanks for the nudge down the Cuban Slope!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

enjoy
those were from 2001.
I don't remember what ones i actually order....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OK.. I'm ready to make a guess. Smoking the 2nd cigar right now and I have to tell you, it's pretty awesome. Love the sweet taste to it and cause I had a little hint, I'm gonna guess AF Don Carlos Robusto. I hope it's a Fuente cause it sure has that sweetness to it.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

SO I puffed down the other cigar that Malik23 sent me, not quite as smooth but still about the same. I have no real guesses as I go the non-isom maddy route but I can tell it was very well made and am sure it wasn't a cheap stick if it was I am going to buy some. Anyway my guess would be a Casa Torano. How far off Malik??


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stig said:


> Sacred smokes, did you smoke either of those sticks yet?


Ditto.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

RGD said:


> Okay - I have smoked both of these that Nerachnia sent me.
> 
> 5.0 by either a 48 or 50 - Maduro, box pressed. So as not to make a real huge idiotic display, straight to the guess - I would guess that it's an Onyx Reserve.
> 
> ...


Ron you are right on with your guess ...gratz!! Onyx Reserve


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

OK i Smoked the first one tonight. First let me say sorry for the delay. This was a 5.5 By 42 smoke I would guess. On first whiff I thought it would be a bit mild but did smell somewhat familiar. So i took it outside in the cold night air with a nice cup of iced tea. After toasting it for a minute i took a few puffs. Tight draw to begin with but i fear that may have to do with a small tear a quarter inch in. After about an inch into it it was a nice med smoke. Then it picked up strength and became more full flavored but not overly powerfully in the least. About the same strength as the party short i smoked the other day but not quite the same profile. This is the second smoke i have found in the smaller ring gauges i REALLY enjoy. In fact I am finding more and more that this is my new size of choice. What a great smoke. Tomorrow i will smoke the second one and make my guess.

P.S. Being an absolute noob i was a little worried about smoking them right away because i thought they may have arrived dry. Turns out i am an idiot and it was just great construction.


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> OK.. I'm ready to make a guess. Smoking the 2nd cigar right now and I have to tell you, it's pretty awesome. Love the sweet taste to it and cause I had a little hint, I'm gonna guess AF Don Carlos Robusto. I hope it's a Fuente cause it sure has that sweetness to it.


got the make but not the model its the cuban corona. i do like the don carlos line though but right now im big in the cuban corona. glad you enjoyed em.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> Ron you are right on with your guess ...gratz!! Onyx Reserve


WTG, Ron!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> SO I puffed down the other cigar that Malik23 sent me, not quite as smooth but still about the same. I have no real guesses as I go the non-isom maddy route but I can tell it was very well made and am sure it wasn't a cheap stick if it was I am going to buy some. Anyway my guess would be a Casa Torano. How far off Malik??


Actually, it was an Ash Experience Prominente Natural. It's a mexican puro. I've not seen them many places yet, but it's one of my favorite milder smokes. They are impossible to find on google - go ahead try googling ash experience cigar and see how many hits you get  If you have trouble finding some, let me know - my local B&M usually has some in stock.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> WTG, Ron!





Nerachnia said:


> Ron you are right on with your guess ...gratz!! Onyx Reserve


Yes - it was my mature refined pallate that enabled me to - :BS

Lucky freaking guess - :r

Ron


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Anyone heard from DBradley? I havent heard from him since this past weekend and I am dying to know what he sent me.


Sorry, life has been beating me up for the last week or so...I think I may be going crazy. I still have about another week of busyness before I breathe again.

The smokes I sent Skinsfan were Punch Rare Corojo Double Coronas.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Actually, it was an Ash Experience Prominente Natural. It's a mexican puro. I've not seen them many places yet, but it's one of my favorite milder smokes. They are impossible to find on google - go ahead try googling ash experience cigar and see how many hits you get  If you have trouble finding some, let me know - my local B&M usually has some in stock.


I love these also, I think that you and I shop at the same B & M because I only know of one place around here that carries them and we only live a few mile apart.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Sorry, life has been beating me up for the last week or so...I think I may be going crazy. I still have about another week of busyness before I breathe again.
> 
> The smokes I sent Skinsfan were Punch Rare Corojo Double Coronas.


The rare corojo's are mighty good!


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I smoked the second cigar. Was very good but had some plug problems. was a bit stiff at the end so i just cut off an extra half inch and it fixed it self. Same flavor as the first cigar nice with a good amount of spice. My noobness has no idea what it is ... i would guess a boliver?

whatever it is it was great.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> I smoked the second cigar. Was very good but had some plug problems. was a bit stiff at the end so i just cut off an extra half inch and it fixed it self. Same flavor as the first cigar nice with a good amount of spice. My noobness has no idea what it is ... i would guess a boliver?
> 
> whatever it is it was great.


Well damn - draw problems with both smokes - sorry guy. I've gone through several boxes and only had one or two total like that. Hope you were able to enjoy them anyway.

As for the guess - no - but not a bad guess though. They were:

Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En Cedros Nov. 05

Ron


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Well since sacred smokes never reviewed then I guess the cigars I sent him will have to remain a mystery.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

dbradley said:


> Sorry, life has been beating me up for the last week or so...I think I may be going crazy. I still have about another week of busyness before I breathe again.
> 
> The smokes I sent Skinsfan were Punch Rare Corojo Double Coronas.


No problem Bro. Hope life slows down for you soon.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

stig said:


> Well since sacred smokes never reviewed then I guess the cigars I sent him will have to remain a mystery.


Sorry, Matt. He never replied to my PM's either. :c

At least he replied and let you know what yours were!


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok Spooble, i'm guessing again. Very enjoyable cigars, lots of flavor, loose ash, and "gimiky", Perdermo Inmenso #5?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> Ok Spooble, i'm guessing again. Very enjoyable cigars, lots of flavor, loose ash, and "gimiky", Perdermo Inmenso #5?


They were Dynamite 560 Maduros. Pretty cheap smokes but, like you said, full of flavor. Glad you liked them


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Sorry, Matt. He never replied to my PM's either. :c
> 
> At least he replied and let you know what yours were!


Yes, and he sent me some really nice smokes as well but revealing is half the fun.


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

spooble said:


> They were Dynamite 560 Maduros. Pretty cheap smokes but, like you said, full of flavor. Glad you liked them


Wow, i have been wanting to try dynamites, thanks! Oh, and i had that Sancho Panza last, that was a nice smoke, really enjoyed that little guy, now i need a box of them.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cyberhick said:


> i had that Sancho Panza last, that was a nice smoke, really enjoyed that little guy, now i need a box of them.


True, true. Less than $40 shipped on Famous. You can't beat that kinda deal.


----------



## sacredsmokes (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, been really busy and cold out. I smoked both the sticks that stig sent me. They had a really light connecticut wrapper, were a large robusto sized cigar and smelled nice. They started off mild, but towards the middle were stronger than i expected and very woody in flavor, getting spicier towards the nub. I would definitely smoke one of these again. As far as guesses i was thinking they are montesino robustos.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, it looks like we are probably done here. If you are still waiting on someone to reveal your cigars, post here and we can get an answer for you.

I really enjoyed seeing all the great reviews and thank you all for participating! I will probably kick another one of these off next year after the holidays.

Hope you had fun!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

sacredsmokes said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply, been really busy and cold out. I smoked both the sticks that stig sent me. They had a really light connecticut wrapper, were a large robusto sized cigar and smelled nice. They started off mild, but towards the middle were stronger than i expected and very woody in flavor, getting spicier towards the nub. I would definitely smoke one of these again. As far as guesses i was thinking they are montesino robustos.


Actualy those sticks were Indian Tabac Anniversario Limited Reserve Toro's


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> OK, it looks like we are probably done here. If you are still waiting on someone to reveal your cigars, post here and we can get an answer for you.
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing all the great reviews and thank you all for participating! I will probably kick another one of these off next year after the holidays.
> 
> Hope you had fun!


Sure did. Thanks for setting this up Stewart.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> OK, it looks like we are probably done here. If you are still waiting on someone to reveal your cigars, post here and we can get an answer for you.
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing all the great reviews and thank you all for participating! I will probably kick another one of these off next year after the holidays.
> 
> Hope you had fun!


Did you get to review anthing?
You can't host the whole thread and then skip out on that part!

PM me your address and I'll send you something to guess at.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Did you get to review anthing?
> You can't host the whole thread and then skip out on that part!
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you something to guess at.


:r Ha! I was trying to slip in under radar. No I have not gotten any smokes to review.

Your offer is very generous, but I do not expect anyone to supply smokes for two people to review.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

tech-ninja said:


> No I have not gotten any smokes to review.


WTF! You went to all the trouble of starting this and did an excellent job and you don't get any smokes to review?. Who was your partner? Someone really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> :r Ha! I was trying to slip in under radar. No I have not gotten any smokes to review.
> 
> Your offer is very generous, but I do not expect anyone to supply smokes for two people to review.


Your smokes will go out tomorrow.
:z :z :z


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

And they are off!!!

0306 1070 0001 6954 7559


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> And they are off!!!
> 
> 0306 1070 0001 6954 7559


Thanks! I look forward to it. You are too kind.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I smoked the first stick from Trogdor. It was 6 x 48 and had a rich brown color. It smelled great. The burn was very good and I like the flavor a lot. It had a very smooth spiciness to it.

I am going to guess that this was a 5 Vegas.

Am I close?


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> OK, I smoked the first stick from Trogdor. It was 6 x 48 and had a rich brown color. It smelled great. The burn was very good and I like the flavor a lot. It had a very smooth spiciness to it.
> 
> I am going to guess that this was a 5 Vegas.
> 
> Am I close?


Not 5 Vegas, but it is a CI affiliated cigar.

One more to go!

Hint:
I think the "official" measurements are 6x50.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Not 5 Vegas, but it is a CI affiliated cigar.
> 
> One more to go!
> 
> ...


Ok, I smoked the final one and have a final guess. I am grasping at straws on this one. I feel like the wrapper is a corojo wrapper. It seems to be pretty well made. A little tight at the start but opens up nice.

Camacho Corojo.

How's that??


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Ok, I smoked the final one and have a final guess. I am grasping at straws on this one. I feel like the wrapper is a corojo wrapper. It seems to be pretty well made. A little tight at the start but opens up nice.
> 
> Camacho Corojo.
> 
> How's that??


And the answer is....

*Padilla Achilles*

You were absolutely correct about the corojo wrapper - nice!

Thanks for running this - shoot me a PM if you ever do another one, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Guess what the postman brought me! CrazyFools side of the trade! And quite a nice little package too! Thanks, bro.

two unbanded
Cohiba Siglo VI
RyJ Short Churchhill
Monte Cristo
Fonseca

I have not had any of these. Looking forward to it!

http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/crazyfool.jpg


----------

